#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-21
<davmor2> fader_: Don't forget I got my laptop and netbook to add to the base units :D
<fader_> davmor2: You know, you could probably get a USB DDR mat and write a keyboard driver for it so you could do some installs with your feet... that would at least double the number of images you could test concurrently.
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> LOL
<fader_> All my media is back in the States... testing mythbuntu just isn't the same without Neil Patrick Harris singing to me :'(
<slangasek> no need to write a keyboard driver for it these days, it's all input hotplugging
<davmor2> fader_: you got a backend at home right :)
<slangasek> fader_: I'm sure one of the people seated near you has a copy of Dr. Horrible
<fader_> davmor2: Oh yeah... I <3 my myth setup
<davmor2> just use the frontend to connect to it then :P  Mind you the lag might be unbearable
<slangasek> <snort>
<davmor2> fader_: youtube it's your pal
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, but I can't justify watching YouTube as "testing" myth
<davmor2> fader_: Someone has too :D
<davmor2> fader_: Dr. Horrible is the eldest kid out of Malcolm in the in middle isn't he
<fader_> davmor2: Nope, but they do look similar
<schwuk> I thought he was Doogie Howser
<fader_> He was Doogie Howser though
<tester_> Muhahahahaha different client, different identity that's how evil I am
<davmor2> tester_: go away
<ara> davmor2 has superpowers against his evil twins
<davmor2> ara: No just tweak their ears it's an ultimate power that any good twin has over evil ones :)
<jtholmes> bug 364539
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364539 in ubiquity "ubiquity keyboard layout right window blank when going Back from Step 4 to Step 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364539
<jtholmes> davmor2, ^^
<davmor2> jtholmes: is this during a normal install or on oem
<jtholmes> davmor2, normal install 386 desktop from cd
<davmor2> cjwatson: ^
 * elky_ sniffles. clutter desktop launcher thingie is still laggy and unusable on the eeepc 701 :(
<cjwatson> not RC, but noted
<cjwatson> jtholmes,davmor2: ^-
<jtholmes> ok
<cjwatson> I suspect it's the whole crap with too much stuff being in on_next_clicked/on_back_clicked rather than somewhere common
<cjwatson> which has been bothering me for a while
<cjwatson> hmm, or maybe not
<jtholmes> cjwatson, does it make sense to check kub for the same bug?
<jtholmes> me check kub
<cjwatson> only if you're testing Kubuntu anyway
<jtholmes> I am so i will so note in bug if i find it
<cjwatson> I've seen it myself in the middle of some other testing I was doing, but I had a hacked-up installer at the time so didn't think much of it
<tester_> boo!
<davmor2> tester_: ha ha now go
<jtholmes> davmor2, is tester_ a real person or a jokester
 * fader_ starts mythbuntu amd64
<davmor3> ltsp ircing evilness muhahahahaha
<ara> cjwatson: bug 364547
<davmor2> davmor3: go now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364547 in ubiquity "Free software option shows restricted modules as "Purge" instead of Unknown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364547
<ara> cjwatson: I guess it is a minor issue, but I don't understand why it is set as "Purge" (as it had something configured to remove...)
<cjwatson> jtholmes: Kubuntu isn't affected by this
<cjwatson> ara: "purge" means that the package manager has seen it and knows about it, but it's not installed
<cjwatson> not a bug
<cjwatson> "unknown" means that there's a reference to the package from somewhere (e.g. a Suggests field), but no actual record in the database
<cjwatson> please only ask me about bugs that might be release-critical this week; I'm likely to be very heavily contended
<jtholmes> cjwatson, ok on Kubuntu not affected
<davmor2> yes I'm slowly running out of alternate tests :)
 * davmor2 continues the last of the alternate installs whilst readying window's for wubis and m-a's
<davmor2> Ah sweet child of mine just kicked in :D
<lool> I get squashfs errors on desktop armel, I wonder what they mean
<lool> [ 2783.660000] SQUASHFS error: zlib_inflate returned unexpected result 0xfffffffd, srclength 131072, avail_in 0, avail_out 0
<lool> [ 2783.680000] SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x6d4b9
<lool> [ 2783.680000] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 1b51df81, size 10804
<lool> repeated multiple times
<cjwatson> that usually means "your CD is busted"
<lool> Oddly, it's a relatively new SD
<lool> I'll write the image again to a different SD
<cjwatson> 0xfffffffd is ZLIB_DATA_ERROR
<lool> Thanks, switching to another SD
<slangasek> the disabled images should start getting rerolled here very shortly; ETA of 25 minutes for edubuntu, with the others following in quick succession
<slangasek> or, edubuntu could be done now
<davmor2> slangasek: do you ever get your guestimations right
<slangasek> clearly it wasn't right, it was done much quicker than I estimated :)
<slangasek> (I forgot, edubuntu isn't bootable so it's a trivial build)
<davmor2> slangasek: it's also quite small in comparison :)
 * ara -> lunch
 * fader_ gets set up for edubuntu amd64 upgrade testing
<jtholmes> davmor2, bug 364573
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364573 in ubiquity "ubiquity migration assistant step missing during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364573
<jtholmes> tried it several ways still no migration assistant
<davmor2> jtholmes: migrating against what?
<davmor2> you need to dual install against windows
<jtholmes> existing ubuntu OS on sda5
<davmor2> jtholmes: it's still not great with existing linuxes
<jtholmes> oh the test does not say that, so noted will change test text
<jtholmes> meaning it doesnt find existing linuxes
 * davmor2 > lunch
<slangasek> Ubuntu DVD posted
 * heno gets i386 DVD
<slangasek> kubuntu DVD also posted
 * davmor2 < Back
 * schwuk updates mirror with DVDs
<davmor2> slangasek: kub wubi is working
<davmor2> :)
<slangasek> good
<slangasek> :)
<tester_> tip-e-toe, tip-e-toe.  Muhahahahahahaha snooked on :D
<davmor2> tester_: now you can snook off
<schwuk> ubuntu DVDs are mirrored
<schwuk> kubuntu ones are in progress
<schwuk> kubuntu DVDs are mirrored as well now
<davmor2> slangasek: xubuntus worked too :)
 * fader_ runs kubuntu and edubuntu amd64 upgrades
 * fader_ listens to his poor little laptop processor scream in agony.
<jtholmes> takes ubuntu-server virt host
<lool> Hmm it didn't find the preseed on armel when I mounted manually; I'm givng up
 * davmor2 passes fader_ a pair of ear plug to drown out the noise of screaming lappy
<fader_> Hmm... is there anything like update-manager -d for KDE?  Or do I have to manually update sources.list to get adept to see Jaunty?
<davmor2> fader_: yes
<fader_> davmor2: Heh, good answer
<davmor2> give me a second and I'll remember what
<davmor2> fader_: update-notifier-kde -d I think
<mvo> fader_: what davmor2 said should work
<slangasek> davmor2: darn well better!
<mvo> fader_: you can also simulate the real experience by editing /etc/update-manager/meta-release and appending the -development there (on ubuntu)
<mvo> fader_: then you don't have to pass the "-d"
<fader_> davmor2, mvo: Thanks!
<fader_> I don't mind passing the -d... that's close enough for me :)
<davmor2> fader_: just don't pass the p
<fader_> ...
<fader_> no comment
 * ara reboots
 * ara takes edubuntu upgrade i386
 * davmor2 doing xubuntu 64bit whole drive, ubuntu m-a's
 * charlie-tca got xubuntu upgrades on hardware started
<slangasek> is anyone taking the Kubuntu DVDs that have been rerolled?
<davmor2> after m-a I can take them
<slangasek> ok
 * liw starts on Ubuntu DVD amd64 tests
<slangasek> huzzah
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I've not done 64bit live auto-resize do you want me to take it or can I leave it for you?
<charlie-tca> I can take it
<davmor2> ta
 * davmor2 takes amd 64 live fs only while rsync does it's worst
<liw> oops: ubuntu-dvd-amd64 d-i install failed to install grub
<slangasek> mm?
<liw> remind me: where are the relevant logs?
<davmor2> liw: /var/logs/install
<davmor2> partman and syslog
<liw> /var/logs doesn't exist, neither /var/log/install, so I assume it's just /var/log
<liw> and not something under /target?
<davmor2> liw: in that it's var/log partman and syslog
<davmor2> why did I add the s on logs
<slangasek> /var/log/installer
<slangasek> that's where it winds up in the target
<slangasek> otherwise, just /var/log/syslog, yeah
<liw> grhh... I want less, not a crappy more
<davmor2> liw: use nano it's easier :D
<liw> nano seems to also be crap, for viewing logs
<liw> but at least it is tolerable crap
<davmor2> liw: I didn't say it was great as a viewer but it works :)
<liw> nothing illuminating in syslog about grub
<liw> otoh, syslog has errors about openoffice.org-voikko, language-support-writing-fi and language-support-fi
<slangasek> installed with or without network?
<liw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155376/
<liw> with
<liw> http://files.liw.fi/temp/syslog-ubuntu-dvd-di -- that's the whole syslog
<liw> if I understand correctly, grub failed because the other packages failed
<slangasek> mmm, /usr/lib/openoffice/program/unopkg is in openoffice.org-common - that's worrisome
<slangasek> I guess OOo-voikko is missing a proper dependency
<liw> looks like
<liw> oo.o-voikko's postinst calls unopkg, unconditionally, but the package does not have at least a direct dependency on openoffice.org-common
<slangasek> or even indirect
<slangasek> could you file a bug on that package?
<slangasek> we should at least fix it in SRU
<liw> aye, filing
<liw> I'll try a plain installation in Finnish too, from the CD, not the DVD, and see if that works
<slangasek> agreed that this bug is the cause of the grub failure, btw
<liw> for a while I was worried that it was grub itself
<liw> which would've been worrying for everyeone, and not just those silly Finnish people
<liw> 364654 filed
<liw> bug 364654 filed, even
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364654 in openoffice.org-voikko "openoffice.org-voikko is missing a dependency on openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364654
<slangasek> liw: did you select something non-default-ish when installing, to cause the Finnish support to be installed without OOo?
<slangasek> selecting the desktop task should cause OOo to be installed first
<liw> slangasek, I didn't select anything non-default
<slangasek> hmm
<liw> doing a quick alternate cd install in Finnish now
<liw> I'm keeping a copy of the kvm image file if someone wants to have a peek; the kvm runtime state is lost now, though
<slangasek> liw: ok; I think the other bug here is that we probably don't want to pull in language-support when we're not doing a desktop install...
<slangasek> cjwatson: ^^ does that sound right?
 * slangasek prepares an OOo-voikko fix
<liw> I can try different DVD d-i installs to see if it gets triggered in all scenarios
<slangasek> liw: it will trigger in any scenario that doesn't select the desktop task for installation
<liw> slangasek, the amd64 alternate cd installation worked in Finnish, so the bug seems to affect just the dvd
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> did language-support-fi get pulled in from network?
<cjwatson> language-support is awkward for non-desktops; this is part of why I want to reorganise language-support-* and throw away the metapackages
<cjwatson> liw: you're doing a desktop install, though, are you not?
<cjwatson> albeit from a DVD and using d-i
<cjwatson> but it doesn't appear to be a server install
<slangasek> his log showed only ubuntu-standard pulled in
<cjwatson> anyway, see bug 42915
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 42915 in pkgsel "server expert install on ubuntu-6.06-beta2-install-i386.iso downgrades to desktop install" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42915
<cjwatson> then there's a question of why that's the case ...
<slangasek> followed by language-support-fi, then grub
<cjwatson> the preseed file in use here says:
<cjwatson> tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect ubuntu-desktop
<liw> I can try the DVD di install again
<cjwatson> oh
 * cjwatson finds debian-cd/tools/jaunty/installtools.sh
<cjwatson>     # we normally preseed tasksel to install the desktop task, but this is
<cjwatson>     # inappropriate on DVDs where much more choice is available
<cjwatson> what idiot wrote that - oh, that's right, me
<cjwatson> I think we should select desktop by default but not mark the question is seen
<liw> cjwatson, do you need me to test the DVD di again?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I wonder if we should apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/155393/ and respin DVDs
<cjwatson> it seems problematic that we lure people into not selecting desktop
 * fader_ starts edubuntu 32-bit upgrade
<cjwatson> correction, http://paste.ubuntu.com/155396/
<cjwatson> slangasek: what do you think?
<slangasek> cjwatson: sounds right
<slangasek> I think we should get the openoffice.org-voikko fix in at the same time (assuming that looks sane to you)
<cjwatson> given the openoffice.org-voikko change (which I'll review shortly), I'd be inclined towards a DVD-only reroll
<cjwatson> has anyone checked that openoffice.org-voikko is on no other images?
<slangasek> yes
<slangasek> it's on the two DVD sets, and that's it
<slangasek> if we take that change, can you handle rerolling the DVDs? I'm going to pass out before we get that far
<cjwatson> yes, I can
<slangasek> ok, thanks
<davmor2> so is that a don't bother burning these dvd I just synced for kubuntu?
<liw> slangasek, davmor2: so the Ubuntu and Kubuntu DVDs will be re-spun?
<slangasek> liw, davmor2: correct
<cjwatson> the preinst uses unopkg too, but only on upgrade
 * davmor2 goes of to see if there is anything else
<cjwatson> actually no, it does so on fresh install too
<slangasek> gah, seriously?
<cjwatson> so shouldn't this be a pre-depends?
<liw> hm, the tracker has a bad linkd for edubuntu testcase docs -- http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2666/111
<davmor2> liw: there all on the move anyway :)
<liw> davmor2, hm?
<davmor2> liw: docs
<liw> I'm not understanding. I need a shower.
<cjwatson> slangasek: want me to reupload?
<slangasek> cjwatson: yes, go ahead
<davmor2> takes the edubuntus
<fader_> davmor2: the installs, not the upgrades, right?
<davmor2> yes
<fader_> Rock
<davmor2> well it just so happens that I have 2 ubuntu installs may as well put them to use :)
 * heno takes edu i386 addon
<fader_> heno: davmor2 just started that I believe
<heno> ok, nm
<slangasek> ubuntustudio posted, finally
<liw> there's not a whole more to test
<fader_> \o/
<liw> so if we complete the remaining tests without finding any more bugs that require fixing, can we take the rest of the week off? :)
<slangasek> then we introduce more bugs so we can fix them
<cjwatson> liw: well, DVDs need retesting ;-)
<cjwatson> liw: (esp. by you, since you found this bug)
<liw> cjwatson, sure, but testing four DVD images shouldn't take more than a couple of hours
 * liw is hoping to get some sleep this week :)
 * liw admits EU politics is disturbing sleep more than Ubuntu testing, though
<bdmurray> can anybody check bug 364641?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364641 in ubuntu "Regression: Kubuntu Jaunty RC cannot take screenshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364641
<davmor2> dvd's and studio left not bad
 * davmor2 re-syncs studio
 * davmor2 takes studio
<davmor2> bdmurray: they'd fix that in rc in beta it didn't work for me but it was fixed in rc
<davmor2> bdmurray: as soon as kubuntu dvd's are up though I'll test it for you
<liw> I'll do the Ubuntu DVDs when they're done, now I'll go to buy some groceries
<asac> anyone has a running livecd atm?
<asac> could you please run apturl "apt:flashplugin-installer?section=multiverse"
<asac> does that work?
 * heno does studio 32 manual
<davmor2> heno: studio just failed for me :(
<fader_> davmor2: What happened?
<heno> davmor2: ooh, what mode
<davmor2> whole drive
<davmor2> packaging blender requires libavcodecs
<cjwatson> what was the failure?
<cjwatson> FFS
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/syslog
<cjwatson> that's odd, blender has no Task fields
<cjwatson> I think this might be because the new ubuntustudio-* didn't get published due to the publisher having been accidentally (?) left on manual
<cjwatson> oh, no, that was only on hppa/ia64/powerpc, never mind me
<davmor2> cjwatson: steve said it was up before he went
<davmor2> cjwatson: @ 16:36
<cjwatson> yeah, it was, I misread
<cjwatson> see "never mind me" above
<heno> I get the studio failure too
<fader_> I'm not getting it in amd64 so far...
<cjwatson> oh, ubuntustudio doesn't have task fields in the archive. ok
<davmor2> fader_: mine is on 64bit and 32bit
<fader_> davmor2: I may just not have gotten to it yet... the install is still running
<cjwatson> there's also a Recommends from audacity
<cjwatson> and puredata Recommends: gem Depends: libquicktime1 Depends: libavcodec52
<cjwatson> and I think totem-xine might be accidentally plugged in
<fader_> Ah, there it is
<cjwatson> pulled
<cjwatson> so, uh, I'm not quite sure what to do about this
<cjwatson> let me talk to mdz regarding the context of the original TB decision
<davmor2> cjwatson: push comes to shove leave for the morning we can concentrate on the dvd's I think steve and themuso were doing a lot of talking about it
<cjwatson> yeah, DVDs are my priority at the moment
<cjwatson> but I have to hurry up and wait for those anyway, while the publisher runs
<davmor2> right I'm off for tea I'll be back in a bit hope the dvd's are done for then :)
<cjwatson> from talking with Keybuk, I think that we can simplify the whole studio mess rather a lot
<cjwatson> since we don't ship physical pressed CDs of Ubuntu Studio, we don't need this restriction
<davmor2> cjwatson: how are these dvd's coming?
<magnus__> Hello! I've recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04RC. Having the whole HD encrypted and LVM didn't work that well, know the system wont boot anymore.
<jtholmes> davmor2, can you place a test back to zero, ie. show the test not performed
<davmor2> jtholmes: on what?
<jtholmes> ub server virt test i was not aware it was 64 bit and i could not finish the critical 64 bit kvm testing
<jtholmes> i dont have 64 bit machine yet
<davmor2> stgraber: ping
<davmor2> magnus__: asking on #ubuntu+1 might bring you more joy.  This channel is really for test co-ordination
<magnus__> ok, thanks i'll try that instead
<davmor2> magnus__: I'd like to say go into safe mode and rebuild grub.... But I'm no expert and I wouldn't want you to screw up your system more, so hopefully +1 will have the right answer for you
<magnus__> don't worry about the system, i haven't got anything important. tried to start with recovery-mode kernel, but that didn't help. I'll give ubuntu+1 a try. thanks anyway!
<liw> the Ubuntu DVDs seem to be re-building still
<cjwatson> davmor2,liw: Ubuntu's done, Kubuntu's still going
<cjwatson> damn, that doesn't bode well - I forgot to run them in screen and ETA for completion is nearly an hour :-/
<cjwatson> I'll put the Ubuntu DVDs on the tracker though
<davmor2> liw: an preference on 32 or 64 bit?
<liw> davmor2, I can do either
<davmor2> ditto
<cjwatson> ok, Ubuntu DVDs on the tracker now
<liw> davmor2, pick a number between 1 and 10
<davmor2> yes
<davmor2> oh your not going to guess it
<liw> that number gives you i386 :)
<davmor2> liw:  LOL
<liw> ok, I'm officially tired
<liw> I just started testing, but with the _old_ DVD images
 * davmor2 hands liw a cup of caffeine
<liw> gracias
<cjwatson> hmm, I suppose I could sort out the ubuntustudio stuff now
<jtholmes> cjwatson, are you going to change ubuntustudio? I am in process of downloading i386
<davmor2> jtholmes: it's not been fixed yet
<jtholmes> ok wasnt aware of a problem, i will stop download
<davmor2> it dies due to dependency issues
<jtholmes> ok I will wait for respin and dnld later tonight and test
<cjwatson> jtholmes: yes, I am
 * cjwatson writes his longest seed commit message evah
<davmor2> cjwatson: so we expect them tomorrow then :)
<cjwatson> nah, should hardly take any time at all
<davmor2> out of interest why such a long seed?
<cjwatson> longest (seed commit message)
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntustudio.jaunty/revision/1191
<davmor2> that is quite long :)
<davmor2> normally I'm guessing it say rebuild due to broken package x
<cjwatson> seeds don't have a notion of "rebuild"
<cjwatson> seeds are the files that specify what packages go on what images (er, sort of)
<cjwatson> CD rebuilds don't have commit messages, it's just running a load of shell scripts
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah right
<liw> rsync is done, I'll start on Ubuntu DVD amd64 tests now
<cjwatson> Ubuntu Studio's up and on the tracker
<cjwatson> hmm, only 20 minutes or so until the Kubuntu DVDs are done, so I might as well just stay here until they are so that I can retrieve my laptop from the office
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool ta
<cjwatson> oh, blast, miscalculated, another half an hour :-/
<cjwatson> so much for my early night
<davmor2> cjwatson: ditto
<davmor2> I was hoping to knock 18minutes ago :)
 * sbeattie takes an i386 ubuntu studio manual install, if no one else is.
<davmor2> is still waiting for slow ass brasero to burn his bloody dvd
 * davmor2 is thinking of switching off all the settings in brasero to see if it goes faster :D
 * cjwatson decides it isn't worth him waiting around just to post an image to the tracker; I'll be more use tomorrow if I get some sleep
<cjwatson> slangasek: please post Kubuntu DVD when you're around; it should finish building shortly
<cjwatson> have a good night
<sbeattie> cjwatson: g'night
<liw> good night, Colin
<davmor2> nn cjwatson
<liw> cjwatson, it may help you sleep better to know that the -voikko bug is fixed, my test just finished
<davmor2> 1 down 3 to go
<liw> ubuntu dvd amd64 is tested
<liw> davmor2, are you working on them in parallel?
<davmor2> no just working through the dvd tests.  whilst dling the studio isos
<liw> davmor2, I meant the dvdi386 tests -- if you're not doing them all in parallel, would it help if I did one under kvm?
<davmor2> liw: sorry yes I am but obviously the quickest test is live
<liw> right
<liw> I think I'll turn in, so I might be awake tomorrow
<liw> good night
<davmor2> nn liw
 * davmor2 goes for studio 32 and 64 whole drive and the last 2 dvd tests
<dtchen> davmor2: i'm doing studio 32 ATM
<davmor2> dtchen: cool
<dtchen> i've completed all but the encrypted lvm whole disk
<dtchen> (which is running ATM)
<jtholmes> davmor2, do you have an amd 64 bit machine? if yes what mobo and what amd chip please
<davmor2> jtholmes: all of my machines are 64bit.  1 Intel daul core, 1 am2 6000, 1 am2 4800 and 1 amd64 4200 single core if memory serves
<jtholmes> thx
<davmor2> jtholmes: Why?
<jtholmes> davmor2, i am seeing who has what as i am going to buy one shortely after some research
<jtholmes> davmor2, which ones are capable of running KVM
<jtholmes> of yours that is
<davmor2> all bar the intel it's a p4 rather the a duo.  the duo's do support it.  Just be sure the processor has intel v or amd vt I think
<jtholmes> yes i was discovering that the last few days thx
<jtholmes> hey ub studio is quite cool looking
<davmor2> yeap
<jtholmes> sbeattie, r u doing studio tests
<thewrath> how could i help out
<sbeattie> jtholmes: I'm doing a manual partition of i386 on live hardware, yes.
<davmor2> jtholmes: dtchen has cover i386 and I'm just finishing 64 and i386 dvd
<jtholmes> ok good that gets them all then
<davmor2> kubuntu dvd once they are up
<jtholmes> i love to but my bw is only 375K sec and it would take about 3 hrs for initial
<jtholmes> however
<jtholmes> i will kick it off and check in in the am that way i have it for the future
<jtholmes> thewrath, ask davmor2 how you can help
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> davmor2: how can i help
<davmor2> kubuntu dvd once they are on the tracker that's pretty much all that is left.  However we like to get multiple reports on release so just do what ever tests you like
<TheMuso> davmor2: Thanks heaps for the studio testing.
<davmor2> TheMuso: it's okay
<davmor2> TheMuso: I've got the last 2 running on 64bit dtchen says he's tested i386 but I've not seen it on the tracker yet.
<dtchen> that's because i seem to only be able to mark all tests
<TheMuso> ah ok
<dtchen> i can't seem to mark individual tests as complete
<davmor2> dtchen: what happens if you go to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/2679/224
<dtchen> interesting, it is marked correctly
<dtchen> it wasn't doing that for (any) intrepid, jaunty beta, or jaunty RC
<davmor2> dtchen: if you click on the name of each test it will take you into a similar page if you have no joy with that let me know and I'll give you the links for each one
<dtchen> davmor2: right, i'm saying that precise approach failed for each case above
<dtchen> davmor2: i gave up on that approach and simply did all four, then marked them in one step
<davmor2> dtchen: Must of got fixed then, but it has worked that way for a while now, so pass
<slangasek> cjwatson: oh, well shoot, that would've saved us a bit of time w/ ubuntustudio then...
<TheMuso> slangasek: Yeah, no action would have actually been needed.
<slangasek> kubuntu DVDs posted
<TheMuso>  /c
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-22
<slangasek> so, we're back up to a full set of images; and it looks like kubuntu DVD are the only thing left to be tested :)
<slangasek> liw: did Finnish tests go ok on the next run?
<slangasek> liw: n/m, I can read the tracker saying that they did :)
<TheMuso> c
<dtchen> sbeattie: i'm out of time, so i'm not going to complete kubuntu dvd -> ubiquity oem. i have completed the other three tests on i386 and amd64, however.
<sbeattie> dtchen: cool, thanks; I'm doing oem on i386 and am waiting for the amd64 dvd to download to do that one, but my pigeons are slow.
<liw> good morning
<liw> looks likes there's two Kubuntu DVD tests remaining (ubiquity oem install, 32- and 64-bit)
<liw> anyone working on those?
<sbeattie> liw: I'm working on the 32bit one and waiting for the 64 dvd to download...
<sbeattie> if you wanna grab the latter, go for it.
<liw> I'll do, as soon as my rsync finishes
<sbeattie> my rsync has at least 1.5 hours to go, so you'll likely win that race.
<liw> speaking of rsync... sbeattie, it's wonderful that dl-ubuntu-test-iso works on Debian, since now I can run it on my fileserver, which simplifies my workflow :)
<liw> starting the test now
<ara> good morning all :-)
<liw> hi, ara
<ara> hey liw
<ara> are we expecting a respun of any of the images?
<liw> I've only just woken up, so I don't know, but there was nothing in the backlog of this channel
<ara> liw: yes, I am just reading the backlog
<ara> so, liw, we can go back to sleep :P
<liw> ara, I'm testing, I'm testing :)
<liw> hmm... I wonder if that looks normal
<ara> liw: what?
<liw> the kde oem installer's language/timezone/etc chooser
<ara> liw: can you imagebin that?
<liw> just a minute, I'll make a screenshot
<liw> there's an imagebin?
<ara> liw: http://imagebin.org/index.php
<ara> liw: I will start kde oem in the mean time
<liw> http://imagebin.org/46426
<liw> ara, sbeattie and I are already working on those
<ara> liw: yes, but just to see if I get the same :)
<liw> ah
<ara> it does not look very pretty
<ara> :)
<liw> it's not a show-stopper, either
<liw> so the question is, is it intended to be that way or not, and if not, I'll file a bug
<sbeattie> liw: when it told you the install was done and tried to reboot, did it drop you to tty1 (which got killed but respawned)?
<sbeattie> Oh, I bet that's because I took quiet and splash off of the install command line.
<liw> sbeattie, no
<ara> liw: it looks like a bug, it looks far much better in Spanish: http://imagebin.org/46429
<liw> ara, is that with the OEM installer or the normal one?
<ara> liw: oem
<liw> but at the oem stage, not at the stage where the end-user boots into the system?
<ara> liw: at the oem stage
<ara> liw: and yours?
<liw> the "End user creation" stage of http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopOem
<liw> I think I'll just file a minor bug abuot that, but mark the test successful
<ara> liw: yes, I think so
<ara> liw: I'll move on, then, to see if I get that in the end user creation
<sbeattie> liw: ah yeah, it's quite scrunched here as well.
<liw> epiphany and launchpad are resisting my attempts to report the bug
<liw> "Timeout error" *grr*
<sbeattie> mmm, even better, X is failing after the user config here.
<liw> sbeattie, my install went fine except for that
<sbeattie> ara: are you doing yours in virtualbox as well?
<ara> sbeattie: yup
<liw> I'm using kvm
<sbeattie> liw: yeah I saw from the imagebin.
<liw> should I try the i386 under kvm?
<liw> bug 364997 for the dialog weirdness, btw
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364997 in ubiquity "Kubuntu OEM installer's end user setup dialog layout is weird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364997
<liw> I might as well try the i386 one under kvm
<liw> there's not a whole lot else to do
<ara> good morning davmor2
<davmor2> Morning ara
<liw> my kubuntu dvd i386 oem test went fine
<sbeattie> liw: I'm seeing if it will reproduce.
<sbeattie> hunh, now it worked fine.
<liw> the vagaries of virtualisation...
<sbeattie> yeah
<davmor2> yay everything bar a re-spin  on a slightly vague arm test
<liw> slangasek, are you awake? we've tested everything now, see above
<slangasek> liw: woohoo!
<slangasek> interesting, the weather report doesn't know this
<liw> I spot a netarm image being rebuilt
<slangasek> could be it, yes
<slangasek> (it's actually 'discarded' rather than 'being rebuilt')
<liw> slangasek, so not something that is going to require re-testing?
<liw> anything else looming ahead that would require re-testing?
<davmor2> fader_: we'm done
<davmor2> fader_: Is heno around there yet?
<fader_> davmor2: woohoo! :D
<fader_> davmor2: He's not -- he went back home last night, so he should be online at some point
<fader_> assuming all went well on his drive back
<fader_> (Inshallah, knock on wood, etc.)
<slangasek> liw: there's nothing looming that we're expecting to need retesting, no
<davmor2> fader_: it normally does thank God :)
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> fader_: yu staying in London for the release Party
<fader_> davmor2: Absolutely... wouldn't miss it :)
<fader_> davmor2: You're coming, right?
<davmor2> I might think about it now.  But for intrepid there were some last minute issues which needed re-testing at the nth hour
<fader_> davmor2: Hopefully that won't happen this time!  It'd be nice to meet you in meatspace.
<cjwatson> liw: voikko> oh good
<cjwatson> slangasek,TheMuso: yeah, shame that there wasn't any pressure to figure out *exactly* what the constraint was until we realised that "fixing" studio to remove ffmpeg entirely was going to be really hard ...
<davmor2> Morning heno all done :)
<heno> hey davmor2 :)
 * fader_ eagerly looks forward to wiping and reinstalling his crufted-up laptop.
<davmor2> guys are we going to be changing the names of our isos in order to seed them for bittorrent again?
 * ara -> lunch
<fader_> One _ down...
<liw> hm?
<slangasek> tail cropping is inhumane
<slangasek> s/cropping/docking/
<liw> ach
<dtchen> cjwatson: RE: bug 364962, i've attached /var/log/installer/syslog from the kubuntu dvd ubiquity method; do you need anything else before i detach for the day?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364962 in ubuntu-release-notes "[jaunty] using 20090420.1 alternate or 20090421.2 dvd (any frontend) image results in pulseaudio being installed by default" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364962
<slangasek> dtchen: the bug also says that alternate CDs are affected; we need that too
<slangasek> dtchen: can you also confirm that when you said "dist-upgrade", this refers only to apt-get dist-upgrade and not to upgrades using update-manager?
<dtchen> slangasek: i only tested apt-get dist-upgrade
<slangasek> ok
<mvo> dtchen: I just looked at my kubuntu hardy and intrepid upgrade logs and it seems that libpulse gets installed, but nothing more via update-manager
 * mvo tries apt-get
<dtchen> i've asked maco to attach /var/log/installer/syslog from kubuntu alternate, since i need to return to work
<maco> Just looked at Xubuntu daily's list, and PulseAudio's deb is on there too, so this weirdness with Pulse being installed on Kubuntu might be going on there too
<davmor2> maco: I thought pulse had been in xubuntu for a while
<maco> davmor2: it's not supposed to be
<maco> only ubuntu, not kubuntu, xubuntu, or ubuntu-studio
<davmor2> maco: studio uses gnome as it's base which uses pulse by default and to will pull it in.  I'm assuming the same is true for xubuntu that uses apps from gnomes base too
<davmor2> s/to/so
<maco> studio uses gnome, but not pulse. they don't support anyone that adds pulse into the mix
<maco> because this version of pulse is not so good with jack
<davmor2> maco: pass then
<slangasek> presence in .list doesn't mean that it's installed by default
<slangasek> near as I can tell, nothing should pull it in by default at install time
<slangasek> (but it's a little late for trying to change that now...)
<davmor2> right off for train tickets be back latter
<maco> slangasek: right, just saying maybe it should be tested to be sure
<maco> slangasek: which log file did you need from kubuntu?
<slangasek> maco: /var/log/installer/syslog from an alternate install
<slangasek> maco: attached to bug #364962, please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364962 in ubuntu-release-notes "[jaunty] using 20090420.1 alternate or 20090421.2 dvd (any frontend) image results in pulseaudio being installed by default" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364962
<maco> ok. i have an alternate install going right now
<maco> wait, do you mean the syslog while still running from the cd, or do you mean after a reboot?
<slangasek> they're the same thing, provided that you capture the complete log from the end of the install
<slangasek> /var/log/syslog while the installer is running gets copied to /var/log/installer/syslog on the target systemw
<maco> ah ok
<maco> slangasek: ok, logfile's on the bug
<slangasek> cjwatson: ^^
<slangasek> maco: thanks
<slangasek> maco: this log only shows libpulse0 being installed, not pulseaudio; so that seems to indicate alternate CD installs are ok?
<maco> yeah seems like
<maco> wow installing really heats that latop up
<cjwatson> maco: thanks
<cjwatson> so from this it does look like the note about alternate CDs having this problem can be removed from the release notes
<slangasek> already done, I think
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-23
<le1> Hey guys
 * le1 action
<ara> good morning all :)
<thekorn> good morning ara
<ara> good morning thekorn
<liw> how's it going? are we releasing today?
<ara> liw: hopefully :-)
<ara> liw: the release team is shaping up the release notes and the latest packages are being accepted (or rejected) into universe
<ara> liw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> hey davmor2
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<ara> hey BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ara: hey, back
<BUGabundo> this is quiet here! all tests done?
<davmor2> BUGabundo: Finished Yesterday
<ara> BUGabundo: yes, everything is frozen now
<BUGabundo> okay nice to know everything went smooth
<BUGabundo> kinda reminds me of that kernel bug a few releases back
<BUGabundo> where everyone was working on it until release
<BUGabundo> ppl are going crazy on +1 and release-party
<BUGabundo> eheh
<davmor2> BUGabundo: they always do :)
<BUGabundo> ehehe true
<davmor2> Morning Heno
<heno> hey davmor2
 * schwuk loves the easy configuration of mobile broadband connections in Jaunty :)
<BUGabundo> schwuk: it helps. but NM 0.8 will bring modem manager, which is supposed to be even better
<BUGabundo> but according to asac thats going to take at least another year
<schwuk> BUGabundo: I'm happy with this - necognised and configured my old N95 without a hitch, and now I'm happily typing from the train :)
<asac> schwuk: take care .... you will become even more addicted ;)
<asac> 24/7 internet without any way to escape ;)
<schwuk> asac: actually, now I feel complete - I already had 24/7 access from my iPhone, it's just nice having a real keyboard!
<asac> schwuk: yeah. but phone is still different from a real hackbox ;)
<asac> at least on a train you will bump into GPRS at some point ... which is similar to being offline ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: i get that while being at home
<BUGabundo> lo
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> GPRS is sooooo bad
<BUGabundo> good enough for irc though
<schwuk> asac: yep, on both counts. I've been considering a G1 as a hackable phone, but I'm waiting to see what they do with the pre.
<asac> BUGabundo: you should move to a real metropolitan area ;)
<BUGabundo> ohhh thats low
<BUGabundo> i live 10km from the 2nd biggest city in PT
<slangasek> so you're stuck with Telefonica?
<BUGabundo> slangasek: we dont have Telefonica here! thats our neibours country. ;) duh
<slangasek> hmm?  I thought it was Telefonica in .pt as well, last time I was there
<BUGabundo> we have PTCom, Optimus, Vodafone, Zon, etc
<BUGabundo> telefonica? no. u are mistaken slangasek
<BUGabundo> maybe in roaming?
<slangasek> no, this was back when everybody carried pagers around :)
<BUGabundo> AFAIK "they" never operated here, and i tend to know this stuff
<schwuk> asac: you forget that I'm in the North of England where GPRS is the norm - I'm looking forward to hitting civilisation soon.
<davmor2> Hello
 * slangasek wavse
<davmor2> I'm on the train for London so I can once again confirm that 3g works :)
<fader_> davmor2: How come you're not over in #ubuntu-release-party helping to ask if it's out yet? ;)
<davmor2> I don't want the release delayed by 2 hours each time I ask :D
<davmor2> goning there next :)
<davmor2> going even
<mvo> davmor2: going to the release party :) ?
<asac> mvo: are you positive that the final cds have -security?
<asac> ;)
<slangasek> hrm?
<asac> 13:16 < asac> 13:11 < gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/644059 is from clean install around Sat, 11 Apr 2009 12:47:46 -0400
<asac> 13:16 < asac> 13:11  * gnomefreak doesnt see security in there
<asac> i really hope thats not a problem still ... or gnomefreak was confused ... just would like to be sure
<slangasek> updates is also absent
<asac> yes
<slangasek> that's... not good
<mvo> I'm running a kvm install now, I asked him and he said his image was from ~11. April
<mvo> (desktop install)
<slangasek> were there relevant changes made since then?
<mvo> it might be something releaeted to having network (or not) too
<asac> isnt anyone here in testing who has a fresh install so we at least know that security is in there ;)?
<mvo> I just have upgraded images :)
<asac> heno: ^^
<mvo> asac: looks good here, I can try without network afterwards
<thekorn> i've made a fresh install a few minutes ago, and I've both, jaunty-security and jaunty-updates enbaled
<ara> thekorn: I have a kubuntu install from yesterday and I also have the jaunty-security updates enabled
<asac> sounds good ;)
<mvo> asac: yep, have it too
<mvo> *puhh*
<asac> mvo: even without networking?
<mvo> asac: trying that now
<mvo> asac: without network too
<asac> great
<asac> mvo: do we need to test apr 11 or so to check? or just ignore?
<cjwatson> the installation I've just done from a USB stick has -security and -updates
<cjwatson> it's possible it broke due to some kind of transient network problem (although the installer shouldn't have that flaw any more...)
<asac> cjwatson: you know whether you changed anything in this regards since apr 11
<asac> ok.
<cjwatson> no, I didn't
<cjwatson> as in I can be pretty certain that the installer didn't change in this area since then
<cjwatson> so it sounds like a bug if it's reproducible but I don't think it's across the board
<mvo> I was not able to reproduce it without network
<mvo> would asking gnomefreak for the log help?
<asac> which log would show something valuable?
<mvo> I enabled the proposed version of update-manager, so if someone feels like SRU verification for u-m (*hint*) that would be much appreciated. a intrepid image and "update-manager --proposed" is all that is needed :)
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, have you ever seen the likes of the excitement on the party channel
<slangasek> sure, 6 months ago? :)
<jtholmes> ah yes, every 6 mos
<jtholmes> nice job steve
<jtholmes> slangasek, you didnt get much sleep the last few days :)
<charlie-tca> no, I ain't going
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, question after open week when do we start testing again
<slangasek> pff, sleep is for the weak
 * slangasek faints from exhauston
 * mvo sends slangasek a cup of fine japanese tea
<jtholmes> slangasek, i loved that  tap tap business
<slangasek> I suspect it's unoriginal
<slangasek> as in, I probably did the exact same thing 6 months ago in a similarly sleep-deprived state. ;)
<charlie-tca> Not sure. I won't have an image until the alpha2
<jtholmes> maybe so but it got the channel attention
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, ok just wondered
<charlie-tca> Hang in here, and check with davmor2.
<slangasek> jtholmes: actually, me setting the channel +m got the channel's attention. ;)
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, havent been in early on other rels,  will the images start on  cdimage as always
<charlie-tca> yes. Should be just change jaunty to karmic
<jtholmes> charlie-tca, thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jtholmes> slangasek, i never saw such a giddy bunch in my life on the party channel
<slangasek> I think the channel attracts the giddily-predisposed, by its nature
<jtholmes> bug 357884
<ubot4> jtholmes: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-24
<davmor2> Morning All :)
<darizzle> morning
<darizzle> its night in australia though
<mvo> hey davmor2
<mvo> sbeattie: is there a chance that you (or someone from the sru-verfication team) could do some update-manager verifications soonish? its nothing major, but would be nice to make the experience more smooth
<sbeattie> mvo: is there a way to verify bug 364620 via adept_updater instead of update_manager?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 364620 in update-manager "guidance-power-manager remains installed for 8.04 -> 9.04 Kubuntu Upgrade" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364620
<mvo> sbeattie: is the TEST CASE description not working (or not good enough?)
<sbeattie> mvo: I didn't realize you were asking to reset to intrepid rather than hardy; it doesn't particularly smell authentic to me; I am currently trying jriddell's 8.04->9.04 kubuntu upgrade script modified to pull jaunty.tar.gz from jaunty-proposed.
<sbeattie> mvo: I am having problems reproducing the early exit of bug 363500
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 363500 in update-manager "update-manager jaunty partial upgrade exists silently" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/363500
<mvo> sbeattie: it affects both intrepid and hardy, but testing intrepid should be enough, its the same code-path for both
<mvo> sbeattie: (that was for 364620)
<sbeattie> mvo: sure. I just, as a general rule, try to minimize variation in my before and after test runs so as to try to make sure I'm only seeing differences in behavior due to the change I'm trying to verify.
<mvo> sbeattie: right, that makes sense of course
<mvo> sbeattie: I'm checkiing 363500 now - trouble reproducing means it just works for you :) ? no crashes
<sbeattie> mvo: yeah, it just goes ahead and does updates.
<sbeattie> but then, this is in a vm with no detectable nvidia hardware.
<sbeattie> not sure if that matters.
<sbeattie> also, what's 'update-manager --dist-upgrade' doing differently than just plain 'update-manager'?
<mvo> sbeattie: update-manager will never remove package (it will hold them back)
<mvo> sbeattie: but --dist-upgrade will, its what u-m runs when it says "partial upgrade"
<sbeattie> ah, okay.
<mvo> sbeattie: I updated the bugreport, turns out the code is cleverer (for #363500) the code is clever than I thought and it uses the updated nvidia-common (that made it into jaunty-final)
<sbeattie> bah, X crashed.
<mvo> <mvo> sbeattie: I updated the bugreport, turns out the code is cleverer (for #363500) the code is clever than I thought and it uses the updated nvidia-common (that made it into jaunty-final)
<sbeattie> mvo: thanks, I'll look
<brooksbp> hello
<brooksbp> can someone please help me with an issue in compiling the kernel?
<brooksbp> I ran into this problem...
<brooksbp> strip:/usr/src/ubuntu-intrepid/debian/linux-image-2.6.27-9server//lib/modules/2.6.27-9-server/kernel/drivers/atm/ambassador.ko: File format not recognized
<brooksbp> make[3]: *** [drivers/atm/ambassador.ko] Error 1
<brooksbp> make[2]: *** [_modinst_] Error 2
<brooksbp> make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2
<brooksbp> make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/ubuntu-intrepid'
<brooksbp> make: *** [install-server] Error 2
<brooksbp> I don't even need this driver... so how can I get around this and finish my build?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-25
<n0s0r0g> Hi, all. I'm trying to install ubuntu-9.04-umpc on asus eepc 900. Md5sum - correct. CD Test reporting error in 1 file (try on 2 flash drives). UNR work very slow. Glxgears - 18 fps.
<n0s0r0g> I put ubuntu-umpc to flash and and run md5sum: ./pool/main/p/ppp/ppp_2.4.5~git20081126t100229-0ubuntu2_i386.deb: No such file or directory
<thekorn> n0s0r0g, this is a known bug, let me find the bug number
<thekorn> n0s0r0g, bug 360925
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360925 in mobile-meta "md5sum check of UNR image fails in one file" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360925
<n0s0r0g> thekorn, so the image is "correct"? I can install it?
<thekorn> n0s0r0g, yes it has been verified that the image is correct
<thekorn> it's the md5sum.txt which has the "wrong" path for this file
<n0s0r0g> thekorn, What about very slow graphic perfomance on asus eeepc 900? glxgears = 18-20 fps. UI is very slow.
<thekorn> n0s0r0g, soory have not seen a bug about it, what graphic card is this device using?
<thekorn> graphic performance on my eeepc 1000 is ok
<n0s0r0g> thekorn, Intel 915GM
<thekorn> n0s0r0g, ah ok,afaik there are known issues with intel graphic chips, and I'm sure a lot of bugreports about it on launchpad.net
<thekorn> this is also mentionened in the release notes
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<n0s0r0g> thekorn, Boot from ubuntu-i386 LiveCD on eeepc900: graphics works fine. Glxgears ~130-140 fps.
<n0s0r0g> thekorn, So, slow graphic perfomance on Intel i915GM is only in ubuntu-UMPC...
<thekorn> n0s0r0g, ok, that sounds good, why not using this on your eeepc?
<thekorn> maybe you should talk to the people at #ubuntu-mobile about your experiences
<n0s0r0g> thekorn, ok, thanks.
<hggdh> the owner of ubot4 might want to inhibit replies to ubottu output (actually, ubottu might also do the same). See #ubuntu-bugs for an example (at least it does not go forever)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-04-26
<soren> Did anyone test installs in VMWare?
<jtholmes> soren, yes they were tested quite thoroughly as many of the install tests are run under a VM
<jtholmes> but I cant say directly under VMware but I suspect VMware was used in some cases
<soren> jtholmes: Well, it's VMWare that I'm particularly interested in.
<sbeattie> soren: I didn't, but the testlab has at least one vmware esx instance that is part of the regular test rotation.
<soren> sbeattie: Ok.
<soren> I'm asking because of:
<soren> 23:21:18 < ~maelaian> I am trying to install the new release under vmware workstation 6.5. I was previously using 8.1 and it worked fine, however the new installer freezes at  the "Partition disks" screen. I am using the server iso, and specified the minimal installation for virtual machines.
<soren> Day changed to 26 apr 2009
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-26
<termitor> hello
<termitor> i'm have some problem on my wifi ,
<termitor> ath5k drivers , rs2413
<IdleOne> termitor: /join #ubuntu+1 for support.
<termitor> oki ,
<ara> good morning
<mantiena> hi
<pratik> :-D
<ara> morning pratik :)
<davmor2> morning all
<Voffko> hi 2 all
<Voffko> Problem: The touchpad does not work in netbook Acer One 532h. Sometimes it works hotkey to activate the touchpad, but it still does not work
<Voffko> Ubuntu 10.04 RC
<Voffko> can you help me?
<davmor2> Voffko: best bet will be #ubuntu+1
<davmor2> that is the general help for lucid
<davmor2> this channel is setup to co-ordinate testing
<Voffko> thx a lot
<slangasek> first candidate images posted for final
<slangasek> (alternates only, so far)
 * ara syncs
<slangasek> and... disabled again, due to a partman bug from cjwatson
<ara> :D
<davmor2> .1's already :D
<slangasek> a few more builds coming up now
<slangasek> and... another round of respins; sorry, folks
<slangasek> should be getting some final respins going after the next publisher cycle, in an hour
<slangasek> respins starting
<jaminc> anyone here successfully installed using the 10.04 server 64-bit RC iso?
<jaminc> my md5sum checks out, 41eed7d87aab38a71dfe2560fff666b9  ubuntu-10.04-rc-server-amd64.iso.  However, the installation keeps failing on a dependency problem for the linux-server package
<jaminc> Looking at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com, I can't seem to find a test case for a full server install from the ISO, is this not being tested?
<sbeattie> jaminc: it's been successfully tested in the past; I'm not sure why the build's aren't listed on the iso tracker now, but it may be due to that breakage being known.
<jaminc> sbeattie, can't seem to find any bug report on it... was going to file a full testing report but can't seem to find any way to do that either
<jaminc> suggestions on where to file the bug report?
<sbeattie> jaminc: right, but given that everything that's listed that's not an upgrade is currently marked as a rebuild, I suspect it's known at this point.
<jaminc> hmmm the only rebuilds I see are for the alternate ISOs, granted I'm very new to that site and simply may not be familiar with navigating it
<sbeattie> jaminc: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<jaminc> right, but even in there, there isn't a test case (rebuild or otherwise) for the server other than upgrade
<sbeattie> jaminc: right, that's why I said I'm not sure why that build (or ubuntu desktop) is not listed.
<charlie-tca> Usually, if the tracker doesn't list it yet, it is because the image is not available for testing yet
<jaminc> very odd then, because the image is definitely available for download...
<charlie-tca> So are the alternate and desktop images, but they are not the ones for testing yet
<jaminc> guess I'll test the upgrade route then... =(
<charlie-tca> They are being rebuilt again.
<charlie-tca> hmm, the mixer and network-manager applet both disappear from panel when upgrading Ubuntu and Xubuntu 8.04
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: even after rebooting?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> And I don't know how to put network manager back. I found the volume control
<charlie-tca> Trying a 9.10 upgrade to see if it happens there too
<persia> charlie-tca: Check to see if nm-applet is running: it may need a different autostart hint or something.
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> full name?
<charlie-tca> (network-manager-applet is no longer valid)
<charlie-tca> NetworkManager is running
<persia> "nm-applet"
<charlie-tca>  nm-applet is running
<persia> And it doesn't appear in the Notification area?
<persia> Do you have a Notification Area applet on your panel?
<persia> (mixer going away is intentional, if a change, I believe network manager is supposed to go away with maverick, from my interpretation of various information feeds)
<charlie-tca> Is that the one with Chat Accounts... Boradcast Accounts... etc?
<charlie-tca> It can't be added, even though it is listed in 'Add to panel'
<charlie-tca> It appears to be running, too
<persia> No.  That's the one with absolutely nothing by default.
<persia> The Notification Area is different than the Indicator applet.
<charlie-tca> I do show 'notification-area-applet' running
<persia> Odd.  That's where nm-applet sticks itself.
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Well, both are running, but nm-applet is not visible
<charlie-tca> ubuntu no longer a volume control?
<persia> charlie-tca: Uses indicator-sound
<charlie-tca> but there is no visible control for it?
<persia> indicator-sound embeds itself in indicator-applet, and is a visible control.
<charlie-tca> jaminc, server tests are up on the tracker now - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<jaminc> charlie-tca, thank you... was there a new build?
<charlie-tca> 2010-04-26.1
<jaminc> that would be a yes... wonder if that'll invalidate all the torrents
<jaminc> definitely a different MD5SUM
<charlie-tca> I will finish upgrade tests here
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-27
<sbeattie> erk, what's supposed to create the /dev/disk/by-uuid paths? I just tried a (minimal vm) server install with the current candidate and on reboot, got dropped to busybox; the only path under /dev/disk/ is by-path/
<sbeattie> going in to rescue mode and selecting the ubuntu-server task didn't fix it, either.
<sbeattie> hggdh: have you done a test install of the latest server isos yet?
<hggdh> sbeattie: I did presseded installs of the 0426.1 ISOs
<hggdh> six of them, to be exact
<sbeattie> hggdh: and they all rebooted fine? I've got a virtualbox guest that's dropping me to busybox on reboot.
<sbeattie> after installing the 0426 iso.
<sbeattie> basically, none of the /dev/disk/by-uuid paths are getting set up in the initramfs.
<hggdh> sbeattie: they did reboot fine, yes, no problems *there*
<hggdh> what I had was -- sometimes -- the kvm modules would not be leaded
<sbeattie> hggdh: were any of them side-by-side installs?
<hggdh> no, they were all installs in the lab, the UEC test rig. I followed 4 of them via serial console, and there were no visible problems
<hggdh> weird. If you are seeing that, I should also
<hggdh> sbeattie: OTOH -- if you run gnome, and you are up-to-date, please check if gnome-keyring is listing your GPG keys. Mine is not, none of them
<hggdh> and pretty much none of the ~400 public keys I have in the keyring
<sbeattie> I don't make use of gnome-keyring, sorry.
<hggdh> heh. *I* do not use it, bloody evolution does
 * sbeattie uses mutt which uses gnupg directly.
<hggdh> yeah, I know... shoulda
<hggdh> anyway -- g'night, sbeattie
<sbeattie> hggdh: thanks, g'night.
<sbeattie> bah, worked it out; virtual kernels don't include the ahci driver, which is what virtualbox needs for its sata drives.
<ara> good morning!
<sbeattie> morning ara!
<ara> hey sbeattie!
<ara> Let's start the day with some alternate testing
<ara> sbeattie, how long (~) does it take for you an alternate installation in virtualbox?
<sbeattie> depends; my guess would be 30-45min typically.
<ara> thanks
<ara> mvo, morning
<mvo> hey ara, good morning
<ara> mvo, do you keep reading upgrade bugs from the launchpad team?
<mvo> ara: I'm subscribed to the page, but haven't had updates recently
<mvo> ara: maybe it got spammed :/ is there a lot of new stuff?
<sbeattie> there hasn't been much activity there recently, right (I'm also subscribed)
<sbeattie> ?
<ara> mvo, I just had some updates to previous exisitng reports
<ara> I am subscribed to anything behind it
<mvo> could you /msg me the links please? I have  a look then
 * ara goes for a coffee
<slangasek> ok folks, y'all might want to take five on the ISO testing... we've got a plymouth bug that's being ruled critical enough to respin everything
<slangasek> (bug #570289)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570289 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "mountall assertion failure breaks boot process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570289
<sbeattie> everything? bah.
<slangasek> yes :/
<slangasek> sorry - the plymouth change that caused the regression only landed on Sunday
<ara> oops
<slangasek> publisher is running for plymouth update; getting some regression testing here around the table at the release sprint, ISO spins should be able to start again in < 30min, so first (alternate) ISOs will be available in ~1h
<ara> slangasek, thanks for the heads-up
<ara> good morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning ara
<ara> davmor2, we are respining due to bug 570289
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570289 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "mountall assertion failure breaks boot process (affects: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570289
<davmor2> ara: wounder I was gonna make a start on wubi :(
<ara> davmor2, you will need to wait a bit, I am afraid
<davmor2> I got 2 releases going to productions probably today too so I'll just do what I can as I can but I'll hit the wubis and migration-assistant
<ara> davmor2, thanks
<davmor2> ara, slangasek: I might not hit the starting button on the tests so just assume they have all been ticked ;)
<slangasek> ubuntu alternate posted
 * ara syncs
<slangasek> kubuntu alternate posted
<slangasek> next up are xubuntu alternate, ubuntu-netbook
<slangasek> ubuntu-netbook, xubuntu up
 * ara resyncs 
 * persia considers `while true; do ubucdimage; done`
<ara> hehe
<slangasek> kubuntu-netbook up
<slangasek> next: ubuntustudio, ubuntu desktop
<slangasek> correction - ubuntustudio posted
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop up
<slangasek> ubuntu-server up
<xdatap> hello
<xdatap> ara: ping
<ara> xdatap, hey, how is it going?
<xdatap> ara: fine :)
<xdatap> ara: just a clarification, it's my first release as a tester...
<xdatap> ara: i'm receiving notification mail from tracker but then they are in rebuilding
<ara> xdatap, like what?
<ara> xdatap, there are some that were already posted, but others still rebuilding
<ara> xdatap, can you give an example?
<xdatap> ara: let me see...
<xdatap> ara: i received mail for 20100426.2
<davmor2> xdatap: that is because the tracker will issue a mail everytime there is an iso spun.  However if a fault is found it will be respun to fix the issue
<ara> xdatap, yes, because a bug was found and there was a respin
<ara> that's why
<xdatap> but my question is, there will be another iso test before the release?
<ara> you get the notifications, but you have to check in the tracker if it is going to be respin again
<ara> xdatap, yes, we need to test the final isos
<ara> so, everytime a respin is made, we need to resync our images, and test again
<ara> xdatap, it is important to always resync the images
<xdatap> ara: basically before to start a test during these hours we need to ask here before to start
<xdatap> or we're expecting 20100427.1 to be tested?
<xdatap> ...to be the final image to be tested
<davmor2> xdatap: no you can just look at the tracker.  If it says respining just wait a bit.  But hopefully these will be the last ones
<xdatap> i never seen "respining" in the iso track, where is this indication
<davmor2> xdatap: basically if it has a line through it on iso.qa.ubuntu.com it means it is being respun
<xdatap> ok! understood. Thanks everybody
<ara> xdatap, many of them have been already posted in the tracker
<xdatap> ara: no, I haven't understood. them who?
<ara> xdatap, the new builds that need testing
<ara> xdatap, if you check the tracker now, you will see that there are a lot there already, to begin with
<xdatap> ara: perfect, thanks! :)
<ara> xdatap, any time
<slangasek> kubuntu desktop up
<ara> I am going to switch to virtualbox when the two test that I am running finish, KVM is slow slow for me. I will ask kirkland why during UDS
<davmor2> ara: present him with your laptop and don't let him leave till it flies ;)
<davmor2> morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> fader_: hows life?
<fader_> davmor2: Can't complain, but I still do... you?
<davmor2> fader_: about the same to be honest :D
<slangasek> ara: can you have a look at the error on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4132 ?
<slangasek> other pages load fine, but this one breaks reliably
<slangasek> spot-checking, I only find this one page that's broken
<ara> slangasek, which one is that?
<slangasek> ara: Ubuntu desktop i386
<ara> slangasek, F5? I can't reproduce
<slangasek> ara: ah - shift-reload cleared it
<slangasek> ara: I guess it was a cached bad page here in the office
<slangasek> thanks for sanity-checking :)
<persia> slangasek: When you find some spare time, could you generate some powerpc images as well?  (that said, I don't really have means to test, but I'll try to get some folks to look at them)
<davmor2> morning cr3
 * ara -> lunch
<slangasek> persia: yes, will do later today after all the critical-path stuff is out of the way
<slangasek> persia: not much urgency, since no arch-specific problems that turn up there are going to result in new uploads...
<persia> No huge rush: just noticed it was the lagging arch of the four I mirror (for a subset of flavours)
<persia> heh.  That sounds more like a declaration than a prediction :)
<slangasek> yes, it is
<slangasek> :)
<slangasek> we're not going to derail the release process for arch-specific bugs that should've been found and fixed in RC
<slangasek> mythbuntu up shortly
<persia> Makes sense.  The three that affect me have already been determined to be SRUs.  I know at least some other folks are happy with the RCs.  The finals just need a sanity check (and unfortunately I failed to allow virtual testing from within Ubuntu for this cycle)
<slangasek> mythbuntu posted
<fader_> w00t, an excuse to watch Dr. Horrible again!
<fader_> Er, I mean, an important image to test.
<mdeslaur> hmmm...anyone else notice that netbook-launcher is using the short name for icons in the Favorites section?
<ara> mdeslaur, I haven't tried netbook edition
<jdstrand> ara: fyi, I started experimenting with using fully allocated, raw images with qemu-kvm using 'cache=writethrough'. for running one iso test at a time, it seems to make a difference
<ara> jdstrand, thanks! I'll try that :)
<jdstrand> :)
<bladernr> Hey...  what do I file a bug under when the installer does not set up Windows during a dual-boot install?
<bladernr> Grrr...  and what do I file bugs for migration-assistant under? sigh...
<sbeattie> bladernr: ummm, for the latter, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/migration-assistant is insufficient?
<persia> bladernr: Unless you know better, filing bugs against "ubiquity" or "debian-installer" is probably the best place to start for *all* installer bugs.
<bladernr> hrmmm...
<persia> use "ubiquity" if it's a liveCD, and "debian-installer" if it's not.
<bladernr> ok... it's just me... was not including /ubuntu/+source in the URL... works now.  Head > Desk
<persia> sbeattie: The issue with only filing aginst migration-assistant is that it may also affect other bits of the complete install, or need other bits tweaked to fix the issue (although the installer team may reassign, or if one is *sure* of the component, one may do differently)
<sbeattie> persia: yep, you are correct. The installer team are quite good about directing bugs from ubiquity and d-i to the right component after they've tracked down what's going on.
<persia> I've always been impressed with their handling, indeed.
<ara> bladernr, but don't don't comment your symptoms on an already filed bug, create a new one.
<bladernr> ara: ack. wouldn't dream of it ;-)
<davmor2> bladernr: what is the m-a issue
<bladernr> davmor2:  A: items in the "Shared Documents" folder are not migrated on Windows systems with multiple users
<bladernr> B: when I have multiple users, they are all migrated to a single account on the Ubuntu install.  I had expected to see two users, not one user with everyone's data
<davmor2> bladernr: I don't think shared is in the migration path to be honest I'll check
<bladernr> probably not, it wasn't listed in the m-a page in Ubiquity, and that's a bit surprising...
<bladernr> B is a much larger issue, IMHO.  a security one to some degree...
<davmor2> I think is might be because it is then a samba share so should be easily accessible maybe don't know just guessing
<bladernr> If I have two users, each with their own data, that data get's merged into one user in Ubuntu, who has ownership of all data...
<davmor2> NIce that is a definate bug
<slangasek> security> nack, the user doing the migration is already a local admin by definition
<slangasek> it may not be desirable, but it's not a security bug
<bladernr> slangasek:  mmmkay... you are correct.  definitely NOT desirable.
<bladernr> but I see your point too.
<bladernr> I'll not set it as a security issue
<davmor2> bladernr: have a word with ev about it on u-installer
<slangasek> there will be a slight delay in posting the Ubuntu and Kubuntu DVD images, we're slotting in a valgrind no-change rebuild to get it up-to-date on armel
<slangasek> (they wouldn't have been done for another 2h at least, regardless)
<bladernr> davmor2:  ^^^ thanks.  I filed a bug about the mixing of the users hoping that that behaviour will be revisited in the next cycle.
<bladernr> I did have to fail the auto-resize test case, by the way.  Bug #570765
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[Lucid] Installer fails to configure grub for dual boot (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570765
<bladernr> and apparently, someone else tested after me and noted the same behaviour against a second Lucid install
<davmor2> bladernr: check that u-installer are aware of that it might cause a respin + they might ask you for missing info etc
<bladernr> davmor2:  will do
<slangasek> bladernr, davmor2: escalated to the installerers
<bladernr> slangasek:  ack... I just added logs that were requested too
<bladernr> Has anyone had success in installing via Wubi in a virtualbox VM?
<sbeattie> bladernr: I can try, give me a bit to set things up.
<bladernr> sbeattie:  ok... thanks.  I'm running a 64bit VM with 64bit XP.  Wubi ran inside XP just find, but it's the reboot that I'm having trouble with.  The VM hangs regardless of what boot options I try (even combinations of disabling acpi and apic fail)
<sbeattie> bladernr: okay; all I have is win2k/32 but I'll try a xubuntu/64bit wubi install.
<bladernr> sbeattie:  thanks... heck even if you do a 32bit wubi install it's a data point.
<sbeattie> bladernr: bah, the wubi installer just hung. :-(
<bladernr> after rebooting, or during the "Inside Windows" portion?
<bladernr> IOW, did it hang after the first reboot when you choose Ubuntu from the Win boot manager to continue the installation
<sbeattie> during the inside windows portion.
<sbeattie> making sure it's not an infrastructure issue on my part.
<bladernr> ahhh.. ok.  that part went fine for me :(
<bladernr> ok.. off to eat
<sbeattie> bladernr: bah, keeps hanging for me.
<bladernr> sbeattie:  ok... thanks
 * stgraber starts working on both edubuntu
<stgraber> slangasek: any reason edubuntu isn't on the tracker
<sbeattie> bladernr: still around? 64bit xubuntu is failing here after rebooting to finish the install as well.
<bladernr> sbeattie:  rhmmm... thanks.  I'm wondering if this is a problem with VMs only... in Beta 2 davmor2 was successful on bare metal
<bladernr> sbeattie:  I'd filed a bug in that timeframe
<sbeattie> bladernr: virtualbox up and aborts for you?
<sbeattie> Nice, the last line in the vbox log for that guest: 00:00:20.999 Changing the VM state from 'RUNNING' to 'GURU_MEDITATION'.
<bladernr> depends... if I muck with acpi settings or set nousb (in my case, it alway seems to hang when looking at USB devices) then yeah... otherwise, just a quiet hang with no error from VBox.
<bladernr> BUT, I get the same GURU_MEDITATION message in the VM logs too
<sbeattie> bladernr: ah, I'm using virtualbox-ose from the archive, so no USB for me.
<bladernr> ??  no, I meant if I set nousb on the boot line for Ubuntu when I boot the VM (and pick Ubuntu from the Win bootloader)
<bladernr> e.g. telling the kernel to not configure any USB controllers
<sbeattie> ah, I see.
<sbeattie> It's always failing (with verbose enabled) at the point right after it tells me it write-protected kernel read-only memory and then "Loading, Please Wait", and ker-boom!
<bladernr> ahhh.. ok.  ker-boom?  does yours just hang, or do you get a stack trace?
<sbeattie> bladernr: what bug number?
<sbeattie> bladernr: ker-boom means virtualbox pops up a dialog that the guest has aborted.
<bladernr> sbeattie:  bug 557448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557448 in wubi "[Lucid Beta2] Wubi hangs on first reboot after installing inside windows on amd64 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557448
<bladernr> sbeattie:  ack... I get that about 70% of the time ;-)  YAY!
<sbeattie> oh, I get that 100% of the time; don't get anything else.
<stgraber> edubuntu dvd amd64 done, doing i386 now (Installed amd64 in simplified chinese and doing i386 in greek for some i18n testing)
<slangasek> stgraber: hrm, no reason - did you post it then, I guess?
<stgraber> slangasek: yep
<MTecknology> I screwed up a little. I used a tool for editing run levels but it turns out that's not how upstart works. How can I make sure any scripts I have are upstart jobs instead of rc jobs?
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't you be able to check in /etc/init.d for them? upstart scripts are usually in /etc/init instead now
<MTecknology> charlie-tca: thanks, I didn't know where upstart jobs were heald
<MTecknology> held*
<charlie-tca> Well, to the best of my knowledge, they start there anyway
<sbeattie> yes, upstart jobs are held there, unless you move them elsewhere to disable them (I have /etc/init.disabled/ on my more permanent hosts)
<MTecknology> sbeattie: nifty idea :)
<MTecknology> So.... if I want to completely drop sysv then I need to convert everything to an upstart job
<MTecknology> That means 1) identify what sysv scripts I still depend on - which I can figure out with that .disabled directory idea; then 2) convert then 3) push upstream
<MTecknology> probably in a debdiff at first with a bug report on launchpad?
<sbeattie> MTecknology: erm, I use /etc/init.disabled for upstart jobs that I want to disable, as upstart doesn't provide any management tools for such things.
<MTecknology> sbeattie: oh :P - I'm trying to use upstart for everything
<MTecknology> I'm gonna run off and tackle this when I get homework done tonight..
<sbeattie> But yes, you'd want to see what you have in /etc/init.d that's still a script; IIRC, placeholder symlinks are (typically?) put in place for sysv scripts that have already been converted to upstart.
<sbeattie> well, you'd want to make sure it was enabled as well; /me spies an /etc/init.d/sysklogd that'sno longer relevant.
<MTecknology> sbeattie: I don't see that at all
<MTecknology> the sysklogd i mean
<sbeattie> MTecknology: deritrus left behind from jaunty->karmic's conversion from sysklogd to rsyslogd; I meant on my laptop.
<MTecknology> anyway - I'm going to run off and see my gf - I'll start converting tonnight
<MTecknology> oh
<sbeattie> MTecknology: have fun!
<MTecknology> sbeattie: thanks for the info
<MTecknology> sbeattie: I guess she's not back yet... I'll start now - I removed any symlinks in init.d; boots find - I have something at least :)
<MTecknology> sbeattie: the more I'm reading, the harder it's seaming to actually convert them
<sbeattie> it's... non-trivial.
<sbeattie> or can be, depending on the initscript.
<MTecknology> sbeattie: I was lookin at wicd and wdm
<MTecknology> sbeattie: I guess this is why it has been a long migration
<charlie-tca> humm, problem with the xubuntu desktop image. 'use the entire disk' partitioning results in all other grub entries not seen except that installation. It doesn't matter how many other installs are present
<charlie-tca> Reinstalling with any other partition method allows you to see the other installations again
<charlie-tca> I think this is critical, since it makes it appear that existing partitions with anything on them disappeared during the install
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: I'm assuming the others are on another disk?
<charlie-tca> negative. It doesn't matter if they are on the same disk or other disk
<charlie-tca> Tried this twice.
<charlie-tca> oops. I guess they are on the other disk. It is a entire disk partition
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Got a bug already?
<sbeattie> nope
<charlie-tca> Both drives/systems had multiple partitions in the drive used
<charlie-tca> even better, ubuntu-bug fails too
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: how so?
<charlie-tca> errors as soon as I click on 'send report'
<charlie-tca> AssertionError
 * sbeattie starts up a xubuntu manual disk install to see if he can reproduce the ubuntu-bug error.
<charlie-tca> not manual install; 'use entire disk' is the only partitioning that fails
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: I got that; ubuntu-bug failing to submit bug reports is what I was trying to reproduce.
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> heh
<sbeattie> What's the assertion you see? I can't reproduce in the live environment.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I should report that too
<charlie-tca> File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/apport/REThread.py", line 46, in return_value
<charlie-tca> assert not self._exception
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-28
 * sbeattie steps away to deal with family stuff, back in a few hours.
<slangasek> bladernr: as we're triaging 570765 off for SRU, could I ask you to mark your test of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4131/10 as a "qualified success" rather than a failure?
<bladernr> There's an SRU that fixes the Grub issues w/ multi-boot scenarios?
<slangasek> there will be
<slangasek> the issue basically fixes itself anyway the first time update-grub is called
<bladernr> hhahh.... ok... no problem then... there are three others marked as failures for the same reason though
<bladernr> I can't change the stati of the other two who also failed though
<bladernr> but mine's done at least.
<bladernr> slangasek:  it's luck that I just happened to wander by and see the popup with your message:) otherwise I would not have seen it until morning, or later :-)
<bladernr> and now, I shall fade back into the shadows from nonce I came
<slangasek> not being able to change the others is fine, but we expect all the tests to pass for release so it helps if we have at least one that we can in good conscience mark as a pass :)
<slangasek> thanks, 'night :)
<slangasek> looks like xubuntu amd64 / wubi needs some revalidation, the only test so far came up crashy?
<sbeattie> slangasek: yeah, I suspect it needs to be done on something besides virtualbox; I may be able to try later, but the hardware I could use for that is busy at the moment.
 * slangasek nods
<ara> morning all
<sbeattie> hey ara
<ara> morning sbeattie
<mote> What is the difference between the "lucid-desktop-i386.iso" and the "ubuntu-10.04-rc-dvd-i386.iso". one is a cd and the other is a DVD, but else?
<ara> mote, one is the RC released DVD
<ara> mote, it does not change over time
<ara> mote, lucid-desktop is a DAILY build
<mote> ara: so the cd version is not "out"
<mote> ara: what is on the DVD version thats not on the cd, the dvd is alot bigger.
<ara> mote, mainly language packs
<mote> ara:  I filed a bug on the hardware support issues with my laptop and got a automated reply telling me to install the latest dev. ver. with a link to the rc dvd's.
<ara> mote, which bug?
<mote> ara:  but the daily image would be the newest.
<mote> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/566496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566496 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu ubuntu-10.04-beta-2 Hardware support Asus eee 1005P (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ara> mote, indeed, if you tried with the latest daily, you can reply saying that
<ara> mote, make sure is the latest available
<mote> ara:  I created a test report from the 19 april version
<ara> mote, can you download the latest one and, if it still reproduces, reply to that email saying that and putting the bug report back to New?
<mote> ara: there is a new one out to day?
<ara> mote, let me find it for you
<ara> mote, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ara> mote, that should be the last one
<mote> ara: im im downloading just now.
<mote> Will the upstream kernel be even never?
<sbeattie> mote: yes, upstream kernel is newer, either 2.6.33 or a 2.6.34rc.
<sbeattie> (I'm not sure what the kernel team has available in terms of packaged upstream kernels available for testing)
<mote> ara: thanks  i will go on then.
<ara> mote, np
<sbeattie> ara: BTW, congrats on getting upload rights!
<ara> sbeattie, thanks!
 * ara goes for a coffee
<ara> dear sbeattie, I really hope you're in bed now. If not, please, go to bed :-)
<davmor2> morning all
 * slangasek waves to davmor2 
<slangasek> davmor2: can you retest wubi on xubuntu amd64?  sbeattie had a failed test because vbox was unhappy with him
<davmor2> slangasek: Yes you'll have to bear with me though 2 releases to production for ISD too
<slangasek> okie
<davmor2> slangasek: I'll hit xub i386 wubi too
<ara> you have to love netsplits in the middle of a release
<bckurera> hi
<bckurera> jussi
<bckurera> u there?
<jussi> bckurera: yes...
<bckurera> -whois
<bckurera> where r u from?
<jussi> bckurera: do you have a question? this isnt a chit chat channel.
<bckurera> ANY 1 from sri lanka???
<bckurera> -query
<bckurera> <ding> cd ko?
<bckurera> exit
<davmor2> slangasek: work here on hw will run i386 asap
<slangasek> davmor2: cheers
 * ara -> lunch
 * fader_ starts picking off some xubuntu alternate amd64 test cases.
<alexmoldovan> Good Morning everybody
<davmor2> alexmoldovan: dude
<alexmoldovan> davmor2, : how's going?
<davmor2> sound bud you?
 * davmor2 flicks over a track and hits Metallica Black album "Enter Sandman" and can't stop moshing
<davmor2> slangasek: I'll hit kubuntu wubis next as I can
<slangasek> davmor2: ok
<prashant8> hi
<prashant8> i have a problem
<prashant8> about ubuntu 9,10
<prashant8> some budy help me
<prashant8>  please
<charlie-tca> Support is in #ubuntu, this is for testing the development version
<prashant8> where will i get the solution about the grub error
<prashant8> reply me
<prashant8>  please
<fader_> prashant8: You probably want to ask in the #ubuntu channel, as charlie-tca suggested; this channel is focused on coordinating tests for the new release
<prashant8> ok thanks
<prashant8> are but u must know the ans
<prashant8>  then
<prashant8>  yedzav
<prashant8>  koni aaheka nahi thihte
 * ara takes a break until the QA IRC meeting
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> davmor2: do you know what I need to do to tell dl-ubuntu-test-iso to download the *netbook* images?
<dholbach> davmor2: I used the newest example configuration, but I still don't have them here
<davmor2> dholbach: dl-ubuntu-test-iso --release=lucid --only=ubuntu-netbook
<dholbach> davmor2: and in the configuration file? :)
<dholbach> do I need to add a variant?
<davmor2> dholbach: best bet will be sbeattie  for that
<davmor2> I only use the default
<dholbach> sbeattie: my friend!
<dholbach> thanks muchly davmor2
<davmor2> dholbach: np's
<davmor2> slangasek: wubi done
<slangasek> \o/
 * davmor2 moves onto his second release of the day
<charlie-tca> thanks, davmor2
<marjo> hggdh, sbeattie: i've asked ttx to join in
<hggdh> k
<sbeattie> doh, yeah, dholback either wanted FLAVORS=ubuntu-netbook or kubuntu-netbook or VARIANTS=netbook
<sbeattie> err, dholbach.
<sbeattie> davmor2: ^^^
<davmor2> dholbach was the man wanting to know
<hggdh> sbeattie: you need SAN spce, or a server, plus PXE
<hggdh> the server must support iSCSI
<marjo> ttx: topic is: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4133 optional test cases
<sbeattie> hggdh: what does a server need to support iSCSI? Just software from the archive, or anything physical?
<sbeattie> I do not have a SAN.
<ttx> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4133/497 -> I can only run it on my testcloud, you need 3 machines and one with 2 NICs
<slangasek> there's a daemon in the archive that provides an iscsi target, but I have no idea if it works
<hggdh> sbeattie: this is a part I am not sure. I *think* software is all that is needed
<ttx> I know Dustin can't run it since he doesn't have the extra NIC needed on one of the laptop
<slangasek> ara did the iscsi testing in RC, no?
<ttx> But that one was successfully run (by me) on RC
<sbeattie> slangasek: yeah, looks like she documented what she did at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServeriSCSIRoot/KVMExample
<slangasek> ok, cool
<sbeattie> okay, I think server side all I need is iscsitarget, I've already got the ability to PXE boot (with a little difficulty)
<hggdh> ttx, do you need a real NIC, or another logical interface?
 * sbeattie fires up his machine with a dead disk to see if it will PXE boot.
<ttx> hggdh: a real NIC helps... you need fast networking between the components. Otherwise you might uncover wrong bugs
<hggdh> ah, OK.
<ttx> also it's slightly tricky to set up, you need DHCP on both networks (or add extra steps to configure the NC network)
<hggdh> yeah, easier to have two completely different networks
<slangasek> the only outstanding test that hasn't been claimed is Xubuntu netboot amd64 - any takers?
<sbeattie> I did or am doing all the other amd64 netboot tests, so I'd like to get someone else to do that one to get a second tester of the iso.
<fader_> slangasek: I'll jump on that grenade; almost done with the kubuntu OEM install
<fader_> Oh wait, netboot
<fader_> I'm not set up for that atm; it might be faster for someone else to hit it
<fader_> If nobody else is available I'll set up an environment though
<cyphermox> slangasek, if nobody took it yet I could start it in a vm
<marjo> cyphermox: go for it
<fader_> Hmm, I'm getting a hang when trying to shut down kubuntu after running oem-config... it's happened twice now
<davmor2> fader_: don't be breaking stuff this far in
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, tell me about it
<davmor2> fader_: you on vm
<fader_> This is amd64 in virtualbox
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah
<fader_> I wonder if it's related to bug 570223
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570223 in linux (Ubuntu) "live-cd session can't shutdown or close the system (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570223
<davmor2> fader_: leave for a minute I'll try it here on hw after tea
<fader_> davmor2: Awesome, thanks.  I'm going to re-install again and see if I can narrow this one down some too
<czajkowski> davmor2: 7 reboots and i get it up and runnin
<fader_> Also seeing bug 539027 on real hardware, which is just ugly
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539027 in casper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "end_request: I/O error rebooting at end of install Lucid (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 54)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539027
<fader_> So it looks like it happens whenever I try to reboot or shut down after running oem-config, but that's it
<fader_> Rebooting and shutting down before oem-config works, and if I power it off the hard way when it hangs, it works well after that
<fader_> davmor2: ^^ for your reproducing pleasure :)
<davmor2> fader_: live or alternate?
<fader_> davmor2: live
<davmor2> righto
<davmor2> fader_: if this works do I get to beat you with a hockey stick?
<fader_> davmor2: Sure :)
<fader_> davmor2: Are you testing on real hardware or a vm?
<davmor2> one of ours not one of yours :D
<davmor2> Yay I get to beat fader_ with a uk hockey stick :D
<fader_> davmor2: So it works for you?
<davmor2> Oh yes
<fader_> Huh
<fader_> On real hardware or a VM?
<davmor2> hw
<fader_> I wonder if it's just me, or if it's virtualbox
<davmor2> fader_: I'm just going through all the power off options just to be sure it's not a fluke
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks!
<davmor2> hibernate, suspend and restart work so far
<davmor2> and now power off.  Must just be you dude sorry ;)
<davmor2> could be vm with the same issue as xubuntu
<fader_> Yeah, sounds like it
<fader_> If it works on real hardware that's better :)
<sbeattie> what, oems don't ship virtual machines? :-)
<davmor2> fader_: did you upset Riddell at some point I found this ">>>if user != 'fader':           ...    work = True"  ;)
<fader_> Heheh
<davmor2> Yeah Babe all green
<marjo> davmor2 I think we're near 100%!
<cyphermox> bladernr, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765 , I don't think it's been established that there couldn't be an update to the kernel very early post-release... so yeah, it's bad, but I guess there is still a chance to fix this in a decent way
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems (affects: 6) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,New]
<bladernr> cyphermox:  indeed, just the context seems to be that it's being pushed to "read the release notes and grab an update" and from the perspective of the new user, having to immediately sudo grub-update from a CLI (especially if the new user has never touched a CLI before) is horrifying.  I do hope this gets pushed before tomorrow.
<bladernr> cyphermox:  I'd be more accepting of release-notes for this if it were an OS targeted to already tech savvy users (e.g. RHEL or SLES environments) but being one who teaches a formal "Intro to Linux" class, my students would be lost on day one if they went home and tried installing and lost their Windows Installs.
<cyphermox> bladernr, hmm... this would really benefit from having its importance set at the very least
<bladernr> cyphermox:  heh... someone's going to get upset with me...
<cyphermox> bladernr, you probably shouldn't change it yourself :)
<charlie-tca> I confirmed it, too
<charlie-tca> bladernr: I agree that new users should not have to be guessing about what is / is not deleted, just because they installed the latest Ubuntu
<cyphermox> charlie-tca, awesome, thanks
<bladernr> cyphermox:  meh... what's done is done.  If it's upsetting, one of the people who gets the update can change it back.
<bladernr> or demote it at least
<charlie-tca> or fix it by next week
<cyphermox> bladernr, I was less concerned about upsetting people because of it being set to critical than because you set the importance on your own bug ;)
<bladernr> cyphermox:  I usually don't but this is one of those rare exceptions.  I usually never touch a bug I've filed except to comment or add data (usually == ~99,9% of the time)
<bladernr> charlie-tca:  thanks from me too
<charlie-tca> you are both welcome
<primes2h> Hi all, there is a critical bug 570765 reported yesterday..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems (affects: 6) (heat: 40)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570765
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-29
<tgm4883> slangasek, I assume you will be asking superm1 for this http://www.mythbuntu.org/10.04/release
<tgm4883> that page exists, just needs to be flipped to public when the time comes
<Daviey> (keep in mind that due to caching on the site, it requires a little bit of notice)
<tgm4883> ah yea
<tgm4883> that too
<tgm4883> 15 minute cache
<sbeattie> argh, finally got the last of the iscsi tests done.
<slangasek> tgm4883: that's the url I'm looking for, yes. :)  do I talk to you or superm1 about it when we're ready to go?
<tgm4883> slangasek, probably ping us both, or Daviey one of us can flip it over
<slangasek> tgm4883: ok, thanks
<ara> good morning all!
<slangasek> tgm4883: hi, there's a last-minute decision to take a fix for bug #570765, which affects all desktop CDs except for kubuntu (i.e., anything that supports migration-assistant)
<ubot4> slangasek: Bug 570765 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/570765 is private
<slangasek> tgm4883: cjwatson has dropped a note to Daviey and superm1 already; each distro flavor has the option whether to take the current image or the pending one
 * davmor2 quickly switches off his machine and strolls away nonchalantly in the knowledge he didn't just see that info
<slangasek> tgm4883: revalidating the pending one will most likely mean mythbuntu will not be ready to release by the time we push the release button for Ubuntu, whereas taking the current one as release leaves users with a pretty serious bug that they'll need the wisdom of the Internet to find their way out of - so neither is a great option, but it's the mythbuntu folks' choice to make
<slangasek> tgm4883: I realize you're probably not in a position to *make* this decision, so you may instead wish to focus on rallying resources to do the actual testing :)
<davmor2> slangasek: so you are going for a respin or are these iso's already up?
<ttx> davmor2: not up yet
<ara> slangasek, mythbuntu is alternate, isn't it?
<slangasek> ara: mythbuntu is desktop-only; ubuntustudio is alternate-only
<slangasek> davmor2: ETA 1.5h for first images
<ara> slangasek, ah, ok, sorry
<davmor2> slangasek: so do you want a complete retest on the lives or just that m-a/auto-resize is functioning correctly?
<davmor2> slangasek, ara: I got my two releases out of the way yesterday so I'll have a bit of time I can throw your way
<cjwatson> davmor2: we should have a complete retest if at all possible, but auto-resize is the priority
<cjwatson> and if we can do that, we will probably be comfortable
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay so if we hit all the auto-resize and m-a tests first and then plod through the others and ensure they work on top then
<cjwatson> (there is some debate about this line; for the time being assume that we'll need a complete retest)
<cjwatson> (installation at any rate)
<ara> slangasek, cjwatson: I never hit that bug while doing my testing. Do you want me to focus in the rest of the tests and let people that hit the bug do the verification?
<slangasek> ara: that would be fine
<cjwatson> ara: did you explicitly check?
<cjwatson> I'm told it's not called out in the test plans right now
<ara> cjwatson, I'll double check with current ISOs, to see if I can reproduce
<ara> "Dooitze de Jong  wrote 2 minutes ago:  	  #44
<ara> What about to release Ubuntu on 30th of April?
<ara> "
<ara> the suggestions...
<slangasek> bladernr: awake? :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I didn't have a look at m-a in the end I can run a quick test now if you want on hw rather than vm
<cjwatson> have we explicitly tested that Kubuntu is unaffected by this bug?
<cjwatson> the hypothesis is plausible, but I'd like to know that for sure
<slangasek> not that I've heard
<slangasek> can someone test the existing kubuntu ISO?
<cjwatson> ev: have you?
<davmor2> I'll do it now for you
<cjwatson> davmor2: thanks - can you reproduce the original bug?
<cjwatson> we should make sure it's an apples-to-apples comparison
<davmor2> I hadn't but I didn't do any m-a/auto resize tests in FR
<cjwatson> actually in some ways a VM test would be more certain since it would be possible to snapshot the original state and install each of Ubuntu and Kubuntu on top of the snapshot
<cjwatson> I'm preparing an appropriate VM snapshot myself for another reason anyway so I can queue that up
<cjwatson> ara: the suggestions that didn't bother reading all the comments before replying, more to the point :-/
<davmor2> cjwatson: Right I'm running against xp and vista
<davmor2> kubuntu is showing up xp
<davmor2> cjwatson: boots into both okay
<cjwatson> FTR I can't reproduce it either here
<cjwatson> it's obviously a little more subtle than "happens to everyone"
<cjwatson> trying to debug
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you want me to try a current ubuntu install against xp/vista too?
<cjwatson> oh you installed kubuntu
<cjwatson> ok, yes please try ubuntu against xp
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs
<ara> cjwatson, reproduced here in a ubuntu - ubuntu configuration
<cjwatson> current hypothesis is that it only happens if there's something to migrate
<ara> cjwatson, yes, it has only happened to me now that I migrated the bookmarks
<davmor2> cjwatson: I got stuff on both xp and vista, and ubuntu installing on both now with m-a enabled
<cjwatson> and you had the relevant stuff there when installing kubuntu too?
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes but there is no m-a in kubuntu
<ara> cjwatson, reproduced again in HW (previous test was KVM)
<cjwatson> davmor2: yes.  what I'm trying to establish is that kubuntu does not suffer from this
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes kubuntu was fine
<cjwatson> davmor2: the thing we need to establish this is that the bug is reproducible with ubuntu but not with kubuntu, while changing absolutely nothing else
<davmor2> ubuntu is running now
<cjwatson> so if you reproduce it with ubuntu, then that should be sufficient to confirm that
<davmor2> cjwatson: should be
<davmor2> cjwatson: not showing up runing m-a
<cjwatson> please expand
<davmor2> cjwatson: XP isn't showing up now that the m-a auto-resize has completed
<cjwatson> ok, great
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you want me to try again this time skipping the m-a and see if it is m-a rather than auto-resize?
<cjwatson> no, we've confirmed that here
<davmor2> cool
<cjwatson> I can reproduce bug 570765 when there is something to migrate, and not when there isn't
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570765 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Lucid] no GRUB menu entry for other operating systems (affects: 6) (heat: 62)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570765
<davmor2> how long for the new cd's
<davmor2> cjwatson: just as a confirmation, vista has no grub entry with m-a run either
<davmor2> so that is 32 and 64 bit's covered too
<davmor2> bbiab need to go do some stuff and then lunch.  give us a ping when they are up I have 3 windows machines preped now waiting
<cjwatson> I'm currently testing by way of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' before starting the installer
<cjwatson> in order to get a jump on it
<cjwatson> looking ok so far
<ara> slangasek, netbook up, but timing out :(
<slangasek> oh good job, Internet
<ara> I am trying again
<ara> yes, perfect day for #ubuntu to be a trending topic in twitter
<ara> slangasek, weird, downloading the complete ISO works, but not using zsync
<ara> downloading it now (but hte complete one)
<slangasek> what about rsync?
<slangasek> also, we're doing a quick respin
<slangasek> of the ISO part only
<slangasek> it says LTS when it shouldn't
<ara> ok :)
<newz2000> Hi, I'm willing to help test if you can use an extra tester. I have a Dell D430 laptop and some blank CDs. Can test 32b or 64b. I don't want to format my whole drive but an make room for 20G or so.
<newz2000> Is that useful? I've never tested ISOs before. I've read the wiki page.
<slangasek> ok, new netbook posted
<cjwatson> newz2000: never hurts, refer to iso.qa.ubuntu.com
 * cjwatson is confirming the ubuntu vs. kubuntu distinction right now
<cjwatson> confirmed that Kubuntu wasn't affected
<slangasek> phew
<davmor2> cjwatson, slangasek: what iso's are up now?
<slangasek> only ubuntu-netbook
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop will be up shortly
<ara> schwuk, ping
<schwuk> ara: hi
<davmor2> I'm getting network timeouts trying to sync netbook
<charlie-tca> Yeah, the server is apparently real busy ?
<ara> davmor2, me too
<davmor2> argh! slangasek if you want these testing we really need a connection :(
<slangasek> they're highly rsyncable, but I can't do much about the network
<slangasek> I guess you should talk to schwuk
<ara> slangasek, I already talked with davmor2
<slangasek> ok
<newz2000> I'm downloading netbook using rsync and it's workign OK except the speed goes up and down. I'm at 93% with about 2min left
<cjwatson> rsync speeds go up and down practically by definition, at least if you already had an older image
<slangasek> ubuntu desktop posted
<oubiwann> ogasawara: I'm going to test manual partition install for desktop
<ogasawara> oubiwann: cool, we're still getting them downloaded.  we'll post here the tests we start tackling.
<stgraber> please mark whatever you're going to test on the tracker
 * robbiew starting 64bit OEM Install
 * charlie-tca starting 386 entire disk
<cjwatson> how do you mark a test as started?
<stgraber> go to the same page where you'd enter the result for a test case, there's now an extra status that's "started"
<cjwatson> why does the "Free Software Only" test case link to /Install/NetbookARM?
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, weird, fixing that now :)
<stgraber> ara: ping
<stgraber> ara: was lp-integration.py fixed ? I notice quandong rebooted and so my screen session is gone, so I'm wondering if it got fixed or if I should start a new screen session with the script
<stgraber> cjwatson: fixed
<cjwatson> thanks
<ogasawara> is iso.qa.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<schwuk> ogasawara: no, but slow
<ogasawara> we're starting the remaining Live Session and Install (auto resize) for Desktop i386
<ogasawara> also starting Install (entire disk) for Desktop amd64
<ara> stgraber, it got fixed by is
<newz2000> ok, well, I'm having hardware probs or somethign and I'm not able to successfully test.
<ogasawara> apw: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100429/MD5SUMS
<bdmurray> ara: Is there something specific I can test?
<slangasek> bdmurray: I think we're pretty well saturated on the images that are currently ready, but xubuntu/mythbuntu desktop and edubuntu/ubuntu DVD are pending
<slangasek> bdmurray: so if you don't already have those mirrored and want to get a base downloaded for rsyncing, that's probably the best use of your bandwidth right now
<ara> for me, even resyncing a couple of MBs is being a pain :(
<charlie-tca> Mine is only 12 minutes for 200MB
<davmor2> slangasek, cjwatson : I've got une at 78% of the install using m-a
 * slangasek nods
<pedro_> oh wow the iso tracker is really slow
<stgraber> db@quandong:~$ uptime 14:43:25 up 3 days,  6:22,  1 user,  load average: 13.90, 40.20, 38.64
<slangasek> perhaps I'll be posting the next ISOs via the db :P
<ara> slangasek, heheh
<stgraber> I don't see any specific process taking all of the CPU though the load is now up to 60. Might be some IOWAIT, might be worth poking someone from IS.
<davmor2> slangasek: royal mail might be faster :D
<ara> Now we know what would happen to the tracker if we build a bigger testing community
<davmor2> ara: it dies a horrid painful flaming death
<davmor2> cjwatson, slangasek: YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cjwatson> I'll take it that's a success
<davmor2> works on une at least :D
<stgraber> ara: well, it seems like something is really slowing down quandong, seems to be I/O related.
<cjwatson> bouncing up and down on your chair works better on the chairs in the office
<charlie-tca> 386 entire disk worked
<davmor2> cjwatson: it's the hydrolics they take the impact better :D
<rlameiro> how is going it now
<rlameiro> is every test being made at the moment?
<rlameiro> the iso.qa.ubuntu.com is very slow, i wanted to help on a VM to test the isos fasters
<cyphermox> fwiw, on amd64 with another lucid side-by-side (autoresize), both show up in grub
 * fader_ is testing Free software only install on desktop amd64 but is unable to get to the tracker to mark it as started.
<davmor2> fader_: glad you can access tracker
<davmor2> I'll take all the m-a tests as I get the iso's
 * ara is happy. she was able to mark a test as Started in the tracker
<ara> I just discovered the route to happiness: not timing out
<davmor2> ara: Lies chocolate is the route to happiness ask czajkowski she'll tell you
<fader_> Yeah, I hate when my chocolate times out.
<fader_> Wait, what?
<ara> :D
<davmor2> fader_: yeah you do have to eat it before the sell by date ;)
<fader_> davmor2: It's much cheaper to buy once it's past though :P
<davmor2> czajkowski: how's the office?
<davmor2> fader_: That's just so wrong ;)
<davmor2> burns ubu i386
<davmor2> ubu 64bit and 32bit m-a running
<davmor2> ubu i386 is working on m-a
<marjo> davmor2: any more tests to run?
<marjo> on ubu_i386?
<davmor2> marjo: all of them that was the first as far as I know
<marjo> davmor2: huh?
<marjo> AFAICT, all tests have been reported on?
<cyphermox> non-english network + cjk input in optional is all that's left on ubu i386
<davmor2> marjo: respin for bug
<marjo> cyphermox: ack & yes, it's optional
<sbeattie> davmor2: what's being respun?
<dholbach> sbeattie:
<cyphermox> davmor2, any luck with m-a on amd64? I couldn't get it too see that there was data, but I may well have been doing it wrong
<davmor2> sbeattie: every live system that has migration-assistant
<dholbach> <slangasek> daily-live, netbook, edubuntu so far
<dholbach>  edubuntu ISO still finalizing
<dholbach> <cjwatson> ubuntu dvd also planned, plus mythbuntu and xubuntu
<davmor2> cyphermox: it's running now
<cyphermox> ok
<Daviey> ^^ I don't think Mythbuntu is having a re-spin, i might be wrong.
<marjo> davmor2: thx
<cjwatson> Daviey: I asked you, you never responded?
<cjwatson> 10:57 <cjwatson> superm1,Daviey,mr_pouit: we're respinning the Ubuntu desktop CDs for bug 570765 and doing emergency revalidation.  You have the option of doing the same for Mythbuntu/Xubuntu if you choose
<Daviey> cjwatson: Sorry, i thought me and superm1 both responded in -devel?
<cjwatson>                  (Edubuntu has already chosen to do so; Kubuntu and Ubuntu Studio are unaffected), and if you can get revalidation within at most a reasonable delay time.  Speak now?
<cjwatson> 10:58 <cjwatson> superm1,Daviey,mr_pouit: if you choose to respin, you'll have the option of taking either the current validated image or the new one
<ubot4> cjwatson: Bug 570765 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/570765 is private
<cjwatson> oh, blah, now I see, it was in the middle of a pile of other stuff directed at me
<Daviey> cjwatson: i totally understand.. we honestly don't mind.
<Daviey> cjwatson: either way. :)
<davmor2> cyphermox, cjwatson: clean bill of health for ubu 32 and 64 using m-a
<cjwatson> ok, so in that case belay mythbuntu
<Daviey> cjwatson: ok, great.
<Daviey> (which is easier, as it's landed on our mirrors already)
<marjo> davmor2: ack th
<marjo> thx
<davmor2> ubu32 full drive pass
 * stgraber start edubuntu i386 (all tests)
<fader_> stgraber: Is it helpful if I start on edubuntu amd64?
<fader_> (Not sure if you've done those or not)
<ara> sorry for asking this yet again, but i was out and the iso tracker is down
<ara> what has been posted?
<slangasek> edubuntu is the latest up
<stgraber> fader_: it sure helps to get more coverage, though if you have another image to test that nobody has rsynced yet, then prefer that one.
<slangasek> ubuntu DVD will be up shortly, though I can't get it posted to the tracker yet, either
<fader_> stgraber: Roger; I'll poke at it until the DVD is up
<ara> ok, thanks
<stgraber> ETA of 35min before Edubuntu i386 is fully tested
<brianherman> can i help?
<BonezAU> rofl
<brianherman> omg
<SirVictory> haha one person posts this channel name in #ubuntu-release-party and a flood of people join
<will`> lol
<Avasz> haha
<HAL9K> MUST FOLLOW THE HORDE
<Avasz> SirVictory: tryue true
<Avasz> this is ubuntu horde
<brianherman> Brainz
<brianherman> we are the collective
<bdmurray> We are actually try to work and coordinate ubuntu iso testing here
<will`> give us ubuntu otherwise we'll moan on forums or something
 * HAL9K thought bill gates was the borg
<Avasz> All hail Ubuntu!!!
<ckwalsh> Mind if we quietly watch said testing?
<bdmurray> quietly is great
<Avasz> ok
 * Avasz  (~Freenode@unaffiliated/avasz) has left #ubuntu-testing :P
<bdmurray> are xubuntu or mythbuntu ready for testing?
 * rae quietly watches
<fader_> bdmurray: I don't think mythbuntu is being respun
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is not yet
<bdmurray> fader_: cool, that wasn't entirely clear to me
<brianherman> We should have a progress bar for ubuntu
<slangasek> Ubuntu DVD ETA < 10 min; xubuntu eta < 30min
<fader_> bdmurray: I saw something in #ubuntu-release but let me confirm
<slangasek> tracker ETA... dunno
<cjwatson> bdmurray: we were planning to at one point, but it turns out it's unaffected
<cjwatson> (mythbuntu)
<fader_> cjwatson: thanks, saves me from trolling through logs :)
<cjwatson> xubuntu isn't ready yet, it's building at the moment
<slangasek> Ubuntu DVD up - 20100429, not available from the tracker yet
<cjwatson> i386 squashfs has built, amd64 is still going
<Daviey> fader_: Would it be wrong of me to say, if you are bored - feel free to test it anyway? :)
<fader_> Daviey: Not at all, though I'd prefer to focus on the new images.  Plus I ran all the test cases for that image already so I wouldn't expect any different results from me :)
 * Daviey expects fader_ to be far from bored already :)
<fader_> Hehe
<fader_> Never a dull moment, etc.
<davmor2> ubu_32 pass on auto-resize and manual
<slangasek> iso tracker is back
<slangasek> ogasawara: ^^
<ogasawara> slangasek: thanks
<slangasek> but perhaps people should leave some bandwidth for me to use in posting the candidates... :)
<fader_> Heh
<slangasek> tracker up-to-date, at last
<davmor2> slangasek: it might be but I stall can't access half of it how is netbook looking?
<slangasek> davmor2: netbook is done
<slangasek> xubuntu desktop up
<slangasek> and that's it for respins
<digitaloktay> ubuntu studio ?
 * fader_ starts some DVD amd64 tests.
<davmor2> digitaloktay: only affects live cd's
<itsdaveperdue> I heard there was a tracker up? am I late to the party? heh
<BonezAU> anyone have the tracker url
<slangasek> I don't think this is the tracker you're looking for
<davmor2> these aren't the trackers we looking for, move along, move along
<itsdaveperdue> move along...move along...
<davmor2> woo slangasek to much starwars
<itsdaveperdue> irc...ubuntu...linux...star wars...what do you expect?
<itsdaveperdue> so no tracker then? haha
 * ara syncs ubuntu dvd i386, let see how it goes
<pedro_> the DVD i386 is not up yet? I'm getting 404 with the links of the tracker
<fader_> pedro_: Worked for me
<fader_> From cdimage
<pedro_> fader_, amd64 works here but no the i386
<davmor2> fader_: from cdimage or the us mirror of cdimage
 * charlie-tca rsynced the xubuntu 386 cd
<fader_> davmor2: From the UK site... I'm in the Lex office so I "look like" I'm in the UK to the Internet today
<pedro_> they showed up now on cdimage
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I don't think it's up yet dude
<pedro_> it took a while
<charlie-tca> <slangasek> xubuntu desktop up
<charlie-tca> 10 minutes ago
<davmor2> charlie-tca: well spotted dude missed that in all the excitement
<charlie-tca> Yup, You're just slow today ;-)
<fader_> "today"?
<fader_> O:-)
 * davmor2 stabs fader_ with an anvil if the pointy end don't kill you the weight will ;)
<ara> so, dvd i386 is not there?
<cyphermox> ara: it is
<cyphermox> I'm zsyncing it right now
<fader_> +1; it showed up a few minutes after amd64 for me
<cyphermox> takes forever to reach me, but it's syncing :)
 * ara tries to zsync again
<sbeattie> argh, zsync just aborted and toasted my xubuntu amd64 iso image.
<irv> so just to confirm, the i386 and amd64 isos are both respun before rls today?
<marjo> anybody testing ubuntu dvd i386? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4170
<ara> marjo, I am syncing it now
<fader_> marjo: I have it sync'd and can hit it after the amd64 DVD if nobody else hits it first
<ara> ETA 12min
<ara> (for syncing)
<fader_> Heh, it'll take me more than 12m to finish amd64
<moustafa> I haven't sync'd since last week, so it'll take me some time before I can get the DVD ready from here
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude!
<moustafa> hey fader_ !
<moustafa> Sorry I haven't been around much, I had some sorting to do
<marjo> moustafa: welcome to the party!
<moustafa> In fact, if things go well, cr3 and I will be able to have lunch together, and this time I'll be paying it :D
<moustafa> Thank you, marjo :)
<marjo> can you help out w/ some testing?
<moustafa> No probs
<moustafa> I'm syncing the images as we speak
<marjo> nice
<marjo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<fader_> Nice, I'm no longer getting squashfs errors after install
<moustafa> I had my sister install UNR on her new netbook, she likes it
<marjo> moustafa: great to hear that
<ara> dvd i386 download eta 6min
<ara> please don't time out now... pretty please
<moustafa> marjo: Honestly, I wasn't sure what her reaction would be (she's a Ubuntu Desktop user already), but she likes it
<pratik> Can anybody tell me when is lynx releasing? it was scheduled today, but still not available...!!!!
<irv> what's the final filesize of the amd64 image anyone?
<irv> pratik: anytime today
<bdmurray> its still today here ;-)
<moustafa> pratik: The ISOs are being remixed, so it's been delayed a bit
<moustafa> Should still be out today
<pratik> Thanx... I am eager to download it.... :)
<moustafa> We all are.  Just gotta be patient
<fader_> There's no test case for it, but should we be testing resize installs with the DVD?
<itsdaveperdue> pratik lynx is in the repos...fantastic browser
<moustafa> itsdaveperdue: pratik left the room
<itsdaveperdue> oh...well I thought it was funny
<itsdaveperdue> that's the case with most of my humor
 * charlie-tca thought it was funny too
<fader_> lynx vs. w3m can be the vi vs. emacs of the future
<sbeattie> w3m-img makes that a no-brainer choice. :-)
<cyphermox> sbeattie, pfftt!!! then you still get all the ads!
<sbeattie> cyphermox: that's fixed... elsewhere.
 * ara syncs xubuntu i386 
<davmor2> still can't get at the tracker how's things looking
<moustafa> I prefer lynx simply because it's lighter
<charlie-tca> ara: done
<ara> charlie-tca, ok :)
<stgraber> davmor2: really ? it's very fast here
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> working on the 64bit xubuntu now
<marjo> folks: could use help w/ http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4171
<moustafa> I'm syncing the DVD images.  Reading the seed is long, though, but that's to be expected
<fader_> marjo: Pulling down the image now; eta 15m
<marjo> fader_ thx
<marjo> ameetp, hggdh: have spare cycles on your amd64s?
<hggdh> marjo: guess so, what is needed?
<marjo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4171
<marjo> bladernr: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4171 help?
<sbeattie> marjo: zsync helpfully toasted that image for me; it'll require a full image download for me over my slow dsl line.
<marjo> sbeattie: yeah i saw that earlier; sorry about that
<hggdh> marjo: I can do the second and fourth, cannot do the first and wubi
<hggdh> downloading xubuntu now
<davmor2> dling now
<marjo> hggdh: ok; i've asked davmor2 to help out w/ wubi
<moustafa> Ok, fetching Xubuntu AMD64 at the same time
<bladernr> marjo I can try... I was trying to zsync the DVD images and hit those, but they appear to only be available on cdimages which is being roasted right now.
<marjo> bladernr: ok thx for trying
<moustafa> Estimated time 27 minutes...
<moustafa> Less now
<bladernr> moustafa:  for dvd?  lucky... mine got stuck :(
 * bladernr kills zsync and looks to xubuntu instead
 * sbeattie is testing the ubuntu amd64 dvds right now.
<moustafa> bladernr: Actually, no I'm still zsyncing the DVD.  I am, however, downthemall'ing Xubuntu, which is at around 14 minutes now
<bladernr> moustafa:  ahh... heh... my zsync for DVD said 500 hours to go :(
<moustafa> lol
<charlie-tca> heh, it only takes me two hours to download it
<bladernr>  91.2% 1.4 kBps
<hggdh> marjo: xubuntu/daily-live and ./daily do not have images for today
<fader_> Okay, managed to get xubuntu downloaded but I can't test wubi due to lack of windows here :)
<slangasek> hggdh: only daily-live should
<fader_> I'll try the live stuff but persistence has never worked for me in vbox
<bladernr> fader_:  persistence pays off in the end ;-)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20100429/
<sbeattie> fader_: eh? persistence has worked for me in vbox; I just create a small 2nd disk image and partition/label it to taste.
<moustafa> I have winxp in a virtual install
<fader_> sbeattie: Should it be a vfat partition or ext?
<sbeattie> ext
<fader_> sbeattie: Okay, thanks... I'll give it another shot.  I haven't tried in a couple of releases :)
<hggdh> ah they just appeared
<sbeattie> fader_: yeah, it's not an ideal test situation, as there may be differences in treatment by the kernel/installer of usb disks versus sata/ide.
 * fader_ nods.
<fader_> I figured that's the sort of thing that's generally better tested on real hardware
<sbeattie> yeah
 * davmor2 hits wubi
<marjo> davmor2: go, man, go!
<moustafa> davmor2: Be gentle now
<davmor2> moustafa: NO! it should be strong enough to take a wailing from this sledgehammer :D
<moustafa> davmor2: We're talking about windows here  ;)
<moustafa> davmor2:  It can't even handle a needle
<davmor2> moustafa: I got a really big hammer for that oh and a 5 story drop ;)
<bgunter> Thanks to all for your work.
<moustafa> davmo2: I prefer using m'jolnir...from space
<bennie> thank you all
<MTecknology> 10.04 officially out..
<MTecknology>  yay
<pace_t_zulu> MTecknology: link?
<MTecknology> ubuntu.com ?
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<jpds> pace_t_zulu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000133.html
<marjo> charlie-tca, bladernr, mtrudel: what's your eta to finish?
<pace_t_zulu> thanks guys
<MTecknology> oh, that link- sorry
<ckw> Thank you to all of you guys for the works you put in!
<charlie-tca> I show two tests need to be done yet in xubuntu 64. I can have them in 30-45 minutes
<BonezAU> yup its up on the mailing list now too
<fader_> charlie-tca: I just started on the auto-resize test
<moustafa> But the website hasn't been updated
<fader_> Updating the tracker now
<fader_> Whoops
<fader_> Heh, you got that one finished :)
<bladernr> marjo:  ?? 15 - 20 minutes maybe? Waiting on packages to install
<charlie-tca> oops. I was wrong. it looks like wubi and entire disk are left
<marjo> bladernr: ok, thx
<marjo> charlie-tca: davmor2's got wubi's covered
<charlie-tca> and two people are running the entire disk test. That will be all of them
<marjo> charlie-tca: ack
<moustafa> And I realized I was downloading the alternate image :/
<charlie-tca> Thanks, everybody, for the help
<moustafa> It appears that I've recently breached the 18% mark for the DVD...so I guess I won't be doing that today
<davmor2> one down one to go
<slangasek> tgm4883: http://mythbuntu.org/10.04/release - please publish
<davmor2> and that's 2
<marjo> davmor2: thx!
<marjo> waiting on mtrudel & bladernr for 100%
<moustafa> Ok, starting Xubuntu Wubi installer
<davmor2> moustafa: done
<moustafa> davmor2: Curse you!  Well, I'll do it anyway, so that I can at least contribute to something
<marjo> moustafa: that's the spirit!
<davmor2> moustafa: you should of seen me when I was on full sprint I was getting cursed all the time
<moustafa> davmor2: Incidentally, how are you?
<davmor2> nakered and busy now :)
<moustafa> davmor2: Then you must have a seven leaf clover handy
<moustafa> davmor2: Awesome
<moustafa>  rig...I think my AMD dual core is wishing it was an Intel i7 right about now...
<bladernr> moustafa:  my Intel i7 quad-core currently has 2 cores pegged at 100% and is probably wishing it was an 8-core
<moustafa> bladernr: Good point
<tgm4883> slangasek, ok thanks
<tgm4883> slangasek, ok published, you should see it now
<ameetp> marjo: sorry for the delay, amd64 image is downloading now...
<tgm4883> slangasek, is there a link i can get the torrents from, I like to post them on the site
<bladernr> marjo:  Full Disk Xubuntu 64 done and passed
<tgm4883> slangasek, is http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview still the right link back?
<marjo> bladernr: you did it! you're the winner!
<bladernr> w00t
<marjo> thank you everyone! 100% test image coverage
<cyphermox> woohoo
<marjo> congratulations and thanks for all your hard work!
<bladernr> now I just need to blow the smoke out of my laptop
<marjo> woohoo! is right
<charlie-tca> Thanks, bladernr
<moustafa> Wubi Xubuntu 64 in a virtual machine install is freezing :/
<bladernr> moustafa:  wubi doesn't work so well in VMs
<bladernr> moustafa:  bug 557448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557448 in wubi "[Lucid Beta2] Wubi hangs on first reboot after installing inside windows on amd64 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557448
<bladernr> It's worked fine for davmor2 on bare metal, but fader and myself could never get it to work in VMs, and I think it's most likely just VM wonkiness than a Wubi issue
<moustafa> bladernr: From the looks of it, it's likely a VM thing.  Has this been tested against different VMs?
<davmor2> moustafa: muhahahaha you fell foul of that old china ;)
<bladernr> moustafa:  AFAIK, only on VirtualBox, but I'm not positive that's what fader's running
<moustafa> davmor2: If things go smoothly, I'll eventually be able to have an actual machine to do my testing on by next release
<moustafa> bkadernr: I think fader_ uses KVM
<fader_> Nope, been using virtualbox
<bladernr> woot!  xubuntu just did a triple-boot config (WinXP/Ubuntu/Xubuntu)
<fader_> But I've never tested wubi
 * bladernr needs to look into KVM
<bladernr> ooops, sorry, shouldn't blame fader_ in this case.. sbeattie was trying in VBox too
<moustafa> So, this may be VBox specific
<bladernr> indeed.  after things settle down I'm going to look at doing a proper KVM setup, but VBox was quick and dirty, and useful
<bladernr> may also look at putting VMWare on as well
<charlie-tca> I'll stay with VBox
<hggdh> darn! testdrive does not understand the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu! Just blew my xubuntu ISO :-(
<fader_> bladernr: How about you use vbox, install kvm inside of that, and vmware inside of that?
<bladernr> fader_:  honestly, that's crazy enough it COULD work
<moustafa> bladernr: Then you could try alternating your setups
 * bladernr HAS installed Xen, created a Full Virt VM in Xen, and installed Xen on the VM, and then created a VM inside the Xen VM inside the Xen host
<bladernr> ^^ almost led to the catastrophe that was predicted when the LHD was fired up
<fader_> bladernr: That could cause a black hole and destroy the universe
<moustafa> Hey!  someone just finished doing a similar setup!
<moustafa> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html
<bladernr> Well, let's say this Twinkie represents the normal amount of psychokinetic energy in the New York area. Based on this morning's sample, it would be a Twinkie... thirty-five feet long, weighing approximately six hundred pounds.
<bladernr> errr... and ^^^ should be LHC no LHD
<bladernr> moustafa:  that's awesome
<moustafa> bladernr: I used to show that to people when the LHC was first launched
<bladernr> it reminds me a lot of the Di-Hydrogen Monoxide thing http://www.dhmo.org/
<slangasek> tgm4883: looks good, thanks!
<slangasek> thanks all for your help testing!
<marjo> bye all! congrats & thx again!
<fader_> marjo: Have fun!  Congrats to you as well!
<davmor2> marjo: get cjwatson a drink for me
<moustafa> Bye marjo !
<tgm4883> slangasek, what about the torrents and link back?
<tgm4883> slangasek, is http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview still the right link back?
<tgm4883> cause that page still lists rc
<moustafa> Well, everyone, I'm off
<moustafa> Take care all
<sysErroR> -.-'
<CompuNerd> there we go.
<CompuNerd> I was told to contact you about joining the testing team?
<CompuNerd> Well, contact this channel.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-04-30
<ara> good morning all!
<slangasek> tgm4883: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview is a correct link, yes.  what about the torrents?  Was there a problem?
<tgm4883> slangasek, no, I wanted to see if we could get the torrents before release so I could stick them on our site as well. The way it works right now, Ubuntu releases, then I download the torrent files and put them on our site
<tgm4883> there is a brief window where some of the links on our site don't work because of that
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-25
<cprofitt> got a large issue with Natty... and not sure what to look at to start making sense of it...
<cprofitt> two things are happening -- when I am at the login screen and select my name to login the session options never load that the computer is hard locked.
<cprofitt> there are also times when the graphics become a series of lines across the screen...
<cprofitt> I an hit cntl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal then... but the graphics session is hosed
<cprofitt> Anyone have any idea what log files to look at?
<cprofitt> I am trying the Xorg logs now
<cprofitt> Night all... gonna call it a night and work on this in the AM
<cprofitt> feel free to /msg me
<skaet> ubuntu desktop (amd64, amd64+mac, powerpc) posted 20110425.   i386 oversize,  needs investigation.
<skaet> kubuntu desktop (i386, amd64, amd64+mac, powerpc) posted 20110425.
<skaet> ubuntu desktop powerpc is also oversized.  have disabled it as well.
<skaet> GrueMaster, ubuntu netbook preinstalled omap3, omap4 and ubuntu-headless preinstalled omap3, omap4 posted.
<skaet> chadadavis,  amd64+mac images for Ubuntu desktop and Kubuntu desktop are posted on the iso tracker.
<chadadavis> skaet, thanks, already working on them
<chadadavis> skaet, kubuntu desktop amd64 still shows a 'Netbook' test. Should that be removed from the tracker?
<chadadavis> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5617/853
<skaet> chadadavis,  hmm... prefer to get bdmurry or jibel to comment on that.   Since we merged desktop and netbook editions into ubuntu,  it may be appropriate.
<jibel> chadadavis, why should we ?
<jibel> hi btw :-)
<chadadavis> Hi jibel, I had heard that netbook now only on omap, since desktop and netbook have merged.
<jibel> chadadavis, desktop and netbook have been merged, means that the desktop environment is different whether you boot the same iso on a desktop or a netbook.
<jibel> chadadavis, that's why there's a testcase for a live session on desktop and another on netbook
<chadadavis> jibel, ah, so that's intended for different hardware? OK, then.
<jibel> chadadavis, yes.
<chadadavis> jibel, maybe that could be added to the instructions. That test seems to be missing a link to instructions at the moment.
<jibel> chadadavis, ohoh, sure i should be added, actually most of the installation testcases needs a refresh, so many things changed in Ubiquity this cycle.
<chadadavis> jibel, let us know how we can help out with that
<ara> jibel, do you know if we have an ETA for Ubuntu desktop i386?
<jibel> skaet, ^ any ETA for the next round of i386 images and are we waiting for pitti's review ?
<jibel> ara, good afternoon :-)
<ara> jibel, afternoon :)
<skaet> jibel,   no ETA,  still looking for someone with the skills to do pull out the language pack so it fits.
<skaet> ara, ^^
<ara> skaet, Ok, thanks for the update
<skaet> latest round of language pack updates and fixes have oversized the i386 image.   What's in the daily build right now is probably fine for a smoketest though,  not expecting any content to change at this point, other than a language pack to be removed.
<ara> skaet, ah, OK, good to know
<ara> skaet, we will use it then for our weekly testing and some needed smoke testing
<jibel> skaet, don't drop French again ;-)
<njin> Hello, on two of mine three machine, live session start muted, can someone reproduce this issue ?
<njin> charlie-tca: as i'm not expert in Xubuntu, i'm asking why at the first boot of an installation with encrypted home it don't require the the steo for the passphrase as it happens in ubuntu '
<njin> ?
<njin> steo/step
<charlie-tca> njin: I don't know why
<charlie-tca> Is home encrypted if you use recovery menu to boot and try to access it?
<njin> i've got to try when i try another install
<charlie-tca> I did not know just encrypted /home ever asked for the passphrase
<njin> Xubuntu and Kubuntu don't starts the step for the recovery passphrase
<njin> only ubuntu
<charlie-tca> correct, as far as I know.
<charlie-tca> no, xubuntu should give you an indicator when entire disk is encrypted.
<charlie-tca> If it is only /home, probably.
<chadadavis> njin, the live CD has no muting problem for me in virtual box
<charlie-tca> the muting depends on the hardware itself.
<njin> chadadavis, thanks, then the expected behaviuor is that it start unmuted
<njin> charlie-tca, then for you is a linux bug ?
<njin> i'm not able to point this
<njin> also in usb key with persistence, if unmuted the first time, then it start unmuted
<charlie-tca> yes, it is linux or gnome's mixer, either one. I suspect it will be a linux bug
<charlie-tca> it is not fully starting the sound card
<njin> yes, can be true, if not started gnome mixer understand that theresn't a sound device
<charlie-tca> gnome mixer should be getting the information from the kernel, which makes it a linux bug
<charlie-tca> You probably can find another bug already reported for that sound card, even, for the exact thing.
 * charlie-tca can't remember bug numbers, just sometimes the descriptions
<GrueMaster> skaet: Morning.  Pulling now.
<patrickmw> jibel, thanks for sending the iso testing email
<skaet> jibel, pushed to the iso tracker the latest set of alternate images.   ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-server and ubuntustudio  have just been posted.
<txomon> hello, just refering to iso testing, I submited a bug about upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 in which compiz didn't work, is there any way to know if this bug has been checked?
<txomon> !bug 765664
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765664 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz not working after upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765664
<penguin42> is there a way to get a gdb/ltrace/strace into the installar environment booted off an alternate or server cd ?
<patrickmw> txomon, it could be possible the bug is a duplicate and wasn't marked as such.  Let's hope it works today :)
<charlie-tca> penguin42: usually it is not needed, just save the debug logs when aborting
<txomon> ok, I will update my computer once more.. but I dont think it will work
<txomon> everything relative to compiz disappeared
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh I've added the logs to the bug I reported but wondered if I could get further
<charlie-tca> If you get the syslog, media-info and hardware summary logs from the debug, it is usually enough
<patrickmw> txomon, I would recommend looking for related bugs first
<charlie-tca> the devs can usually find the failure in the logs
 * charlie-tca has had some weird failures, too. Never needed the trace, though
<txomon> patrickmw: I found something a very little comparable, !bug 577806
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 577806 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz desktop effects lost after logout & login or reboot (affects: 4) (heat: 18)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577806
<txomon> but there doesn't dissapear ALL the special effects bar
<skaet> hggdh, bdmurray, ^^  please let us know if you see signs of https://launchpad.net/bugs/770041,  cjwatson couldn't reproduce.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770041 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "natty server installation hang (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> skaet: the original reporter replied in that bug - do you know if cjwatson has seen the reply?
<skaet> bdmurray,  haven't seen cjwatson back online recently.   He may have started traveling to london at this point.   not sure.
<bdmurray> okay, i'm trying to recreate it
<penguin42> skaet: Yeh that's my bug
<bdmurray> penguin42: the debian-installer bug is yours?
<penguin42> bdmurray: Yep
<penguin42> I can freely recreate it in this VM, so if you can think of anything to try I'm up for it - but only for the next few hours
<penguin42> anything after that will have to wait until Friday
<Riddell> I could do with someone confirming bug 770322, system crash in Kubuntu ubiquity when hard disk already has a btrfs partition
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770322 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Ubiquity system crash when detecting btrfs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770322
<bdmurray> penguin42: and you started from maverick and were installing natty over it?
<penguin42> bdmurray: Yes
<penguin42> bdmurray: It's a kvm guest in a natty desktop host
 * stgraber starts rsyncing both Ubuntu Alternates and goes get some food
 * ara syncs the alternates
<njin> jibel: filed bug 770349 for the first machine
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770349 in linux (Ubuntu) "live session start muted, a11y installation impossible (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770349
<jibel> penguin42, how's your lvm setup ?  no raid, no encryption, nothing specific ? Before installing natty over maverick, can you run the commands pvdisplay, vgdisplay and lvdisplay and attach the output to the bug report.
<jibel> penguin42, also when you're trying to install natty, which option do you choose at the partitioner step ?
<jibel> njin, Cool! thanks.
<njin> I've also send a mail to the ubuntu audio team
<stgraber> anyone managed to get ubuntu alternate amd64 to install ?
<penguin42> jibel: The partition step doesn't appear which is the problem
<patrickmw> stgraber, no. I had issues too
<skaet> jibel,  bdmurray,  ^^  see stgraber's question.
<patrickmw> stgraber, it wouldn't detect my 64 bit cpu
<charlie-tca> I have xubuntu 64 installing now, will try ubuntu as soon as it finishes
<stgraber> ah, ok, mine starts the install just fine, then I get a red screen caused by computer-janitor and python-argparse failing to install, due to a segfault in python-argparse's postinst
<penguin42> jibel: Let me just get those commands for you - I think I should be able to get those from the alt-f2 of the installer CD
<jibel> stgraber, ubuntu alternate is fine, what's happening ?
<stgraber> I'm retrying mine in case it was caused by a kvm issue (bad memory or similar)
<jibel> penguin42, it might be a bug caused by a specific setup, we need as much information as possible.
<jibel> penguin42, also there's this error 'Configuring 'partman-base' failed with error code 143'
<jibel> that's probably why partman-auto is never called.
<jibel> njin, do you use a usb key or cD ?
<jibel> cd
<penguin42> jibel: Yeh curous isn't it
<njin> jibel: usb with and without persistence, obviously if i enable the sound in persistence it start enabled
<charlie-tca> That is noit the first time sound failed to start though, right?
<penguin42> jibel: OK, attached to the bug
<jibel> njin, and it's muted even on a freshly created usb ? I can't reproduce it here.
<charlie-tca> jibel: I think njin's sound is also muted on a fresh install
<njin> jibel: yes
<njin> charlie-tca:yes
<njin> this on two machines
<njin> with different chipsets
<penguin42> njin: Do you just have to tell it to unmute or do you need to select a particular sound card or fight anything else?
<njin> penguin42: only unmute
<njin> according to charlie, we think that the sound card isn't started before gnome mixer detect it
<charlie-tca> It takes a fix specific to the hardware card to fix it
<charlie-tca> jibel: I can reproduce njin's bug with an Ensoniq sound card
<jibel> charlie-tca, great, can you confirm his report then.
<charlie-tca> Okay, but not agaijnst a11y, it fails for all installs
<njin> charlie-tca: true
<charlie-tca> that should have been reported a long time ago, really
<stgraber> ok, re-running the install after rebooting my machine did the trick. /me hopes it was just a kvm glitch
<cyphermox> stgraber, sorry, pretty late but so far alternate appears to be installing?
<stgraber> yeah, I just managed to get alternate amd64 to install without crashing here with the exact same setup as before.
<jibel> penguin42, did you execute the commands requested by Colin's  (comment #2) ? I see no execution trace when /lib/partman/automatically_partition/25replace/choices is called.
<charlie-tca> confirmed bug
<penguin42> jibel: Yes I did, I double checked I changed the -e to a -ex
<jibel> penguin42, ok, thanks. I'll try to reproduce with this setup
<njin> does someone want me to test something ?
<penguin42> jibel: My suspicion is that nothing is listening to the stdout/stderr of 25replace/choices and that's why it's hanging - it is blocked in pipe_wait
<charlie-tca> njin: I am testing the encrypted /home only install in Xubuntu right now. will check if the /home does encrypt
<njin> charlie. sync ing Xubuntu now
<jibel> njin, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/untested
<bdmurray> jibel: I was working on recreating bug 770041 too, shall I stop?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770041 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "natty server installation hang (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770041
<penguin42> jibel: The other thing that makes me suspicious of that (without knowing anything about the structure of parted) is that the last lines of /var/log/parted seem to say clocing infof and outfifo  just before it runs the 25replace/choices - but there again that may be a result of the kill or irrelevant
<jibel> you can help with kubuntu alternate i386
<jibel> but xubuntu is fine as well. the target is 100% coverage :-)
<njin> ok
<jibel> bdmurray, go ahead, I'm having dinner soon and won't have time to reproduce this evening. Note that it's no a default setup and there is an active snapshot
<penguin42> jibel: Is there anything else I can extract from this? I'm only going to have a couple of hours more today before not being able to look until Friday; if I could get a gdb/ltrace/strace onto their I could attack the parted_server if it would be useful
<jibel> penguin42, starting from this point, cjwatson will be able to guide you though a debugging session. The only thing we can do is to find the steps to reproduce and try to determine if it's a general problem with lvm or limited to a specific use case/setup.
<penguin42> jibel: Sure
<bdmurray> I just had a weird situation where the alternate installer seemed hung at configuring man-db installing kubuntu alternate - I pressed space and it carried on
<njin> i've got d-i knowing that there's not network and try to update atp
<njin> apt
<GrueMaster> Has anyone tested ubuntu-desktop oem-config on x86/amd64 yet?  I'm not seeing the slideshow on armel, and wanted to know if it was arch specific.
<charlie-tca> GrueMaster: tracker shows two tests done on ubuntu-desktop 64 with no bugs
<GrueMaster> Hmm.
<charlie-tca> njin: did you get the slideshow doing the desktop OEM ?
<njin> GrueMaster: yes N.P. in amd64 installations
<charlie-tca> Thanks, njin
<GrueMaster> I'll check in VirtualBox here with x86.
<njin> charlie-tca: what about the encrypted /home ? i'm installing just now
<njin> it is encrypted?
<charlie-tca> It encrypted, but never asked for the passphrase in xubuntu
<njin> then i think that is an Ubuntu feature
<charlie-tca> seems so
<charlie-tca> It does ask for password using full disk encryption with LVM
<charlie-tca> s/password/passphrase
<bdmurray> encrypted home is very different than full disk encryption
<bdmurray> encrypted home uses ecryptfs and logging in as you decrypts your home directory
<charlie-tca> Thank you, bdmurray
<charlie-tca> that was what I thought, but did not know for sure.
<bdmurray> full disk encryption requires entering a passphrase to mount the encrypted partition
<njin> i'm talking about the /home encryption and the step when at first boot Ubuntu require the insertion of the user password to see the passphrase for recovering the encrypted /home
<scott-work> if anyone is available to help test the ubuntu studio alternate ISO's that would be oustanding
<njin> scott-work, i'm syncing the alternate
<scott-work> thank you njin :)
<scott-work> njin: which ubuntu studio images are you working on?  i386 or amd64?
<charlie-tca> njin: didn't you get the blue circle with a ! in it? It shows up on the panel in Xubuntu the first boot
<njin> scott-work. amd64
<charlie-tca> You click it and it does that
<scott-work> njin: thanks, i should be working on some of the i386 tonight :)
<charlie-tca> We don't force it the Ubuntu does, though
<njin> charlie-tca: i'm finishing the installation just now, also xubuntu start muted
<charlie-tca> I would have been really surprised if it did not start muted. It is a hardware thing
<njin> congrat from me
<njin> congratulation
<charlie-tca> why?
<njin> i was more oriented on gnome
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<njin> thank you for the lesson
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> It took me a couple of years to learn it
<charlie-tca> njin: I test all my hardware/bugs in both Ubuntu and Xubuntu to try and narrow things down
<njin> charlie-tca: and this is another good lesson
<charlie-tca> Took me a long time to learn that one, too.
<njin> charlie: damned invisible mouse again, resuming from screensaver in live session, help?
<njin> charlie-tca: ^^
<charlie-tca> really?
<njin> yes
<charlie-tca> try switching terminals, Ctrl+Alt+F2, Alt+F7
<charlie-tca> it works sometimes
<njin> nothings
<charlie-tca> hm, I don't have an answser to this one.
<njin> is present, working but invisible
<charlie-tca> I have seen it, but not for a long time now
<njin> bdmurray: ^^ how can i track this invisible mouse bug
<charlie-tca> Do you know which screensaver activated?
<njin> default black
<njin> i think xscreensaver
<charlie-tca> yup, xscreensaver, but it is random
<charlie-tca> I will try to reproduce it
<njin> yes random
<charlie-tca> That's what makes it hard to pin down, any of them might have tried to activate, and failed, and caused the mouse cursor to change color
<njin> one times it was afflicting ubuntu too, now i cannot see from much time
<bdmurray> njin: no, I haven't run into that before
<njin> bdmurray, mouse poiter present but invisible after resume from screensaver
<bdmurray> njin: try right clicking or pressing escape?  I really don't know though
<charlie-tca> njin: can you do a log out/log in? to log in, user is 'ubuntu' and hit enter for password
<njin> nothing in Xorg.0.log
<njin> charlie-tca: can have sense (GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **:gdk_pixbuf_format_get_name:assertion 'format != NULL' failed
<charlie-tca> common error
<njin> ok i try your suggestion
<cjwatson> Riddell: bug 770322 - shouldn't kernel crashes be assigned to linux rather than ubiquity?  If the kernel is working correctly, ubiquity shouldn't be able to cause a crash no matter what it does
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770322 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kubuntu Ubiquity system crash when detecting btrfs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770322
<njin> charlie-tca:_usr_bin_mousepad.999.crash
<njin> charlie-tca: i follow your instruction but mouse still invisible
<charlie-tca> I am out of ideas, then, except to reboot
<njin> trying to install xdiagnose?
<njin> uhm it need a reboot
<jibel> hggdh, ping
<hggdh> jibel: pong
<jibel> hggdh, Hey, are you familiar with lvm ?
<hggdh> jibel: a bit, yes
<hggdh> jibel: what happens?
<jibel> hggdh, there's something that seems wrong to me with this setup https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70390884/lvmstatus
<hggdh> looking
<jibel> the number of extends allocated to the sum of the LV is more than what's available on the PV
<jibel> or I don't remember how snapshot extends are allocated
<jibel> hggdh, btw this is bug 770041
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770041 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "natty server installation hang (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770041
<cjwatson> jibel: I'm not sure that this isn't a distraction
<patdk-wk> the cow-table LE is the number of extents allocated to the snapshot
<cjwatson> jibel: I am confident that it is a real d-i bug somewhere
<jibel> cjwatson, I'm trying to replicate the setup but it refuses to create the snapshot not enough exn
<jibel> s/exn/extends
<cjwatson> use the facility in the installer to not allocate the whole VG space up-front
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> (or resize lvreduce, but that may be inconvenient)
<cjwatson> *resize and lvreduce
<bdmurray> jibel: I'm still working on that fwiw
<bdmurray> jibel: getting ready to install natty now
<jibel> patdk-wk, thanks. 4GB is the size.
<patdk-wk> yep of the snapshot
<jibel> bdmurray, and does it hang ?
<jibel> patdk-wk, and it fits on 40GB.
<bdmurray> jibel: almost there ...
<bdmurray> jibel: no hang for me
<bdmurray> jibel: my partitioning scheme wasn't exactly the same though
<cjwatson> bdmurray: did you at least have a snapshot?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: yes, I did have that
<bdmurray> looking again it seems to me that the sum of the lvs is larger than the vg
<jibel> bdmurray, cjwatson , neither do I, and there's an active snapshot. I'm comparing the output of partman
<cjwatson> my hunch is that blockdev is failing, I'd just like to know if that's so and under what conditions
<cjwatson> (and I wish we'd had time to convert that code to grub-mount, though I suppose that would've been awkward on armel)
<jibel> cjwatson, bdmurray,  \o/ partman hanged
<bdmurray> jibel: what was it?
<jibel> the trick is that there's a partition on /dev/server1/server1-export
<jibel> with the following scheme: 1 primary ext2
<jibel> 2 extended
<jibel> 5 logical
<jibel> 1 is 256MB and 2 is 20GB
<jibel> and 5 too
<cjwatson> jibel: did you do the set -ex changes I mentioned in the bug?
<jibel> cjwatson, not yet.
<cjwatson> (both of them, not just the first)
<cjwatson> I was about to go to bed, but I'll stay up for a bit if you're likely to be able to do it shortly
<jibel> I was about to go to bed too but I trying this now.
<jibel> cjwatson, I added -x in both of them, but the partitioner hangs and there's no trace of the shell execution in the logs
<jibel> this partition must have been created from the iscsi initiator
<cjwatson> jibel: can you put 'set -x' on the first line of /lib/partman/lib/base.sh, instead?
<cjwatson> (if in doubt, use a bigger hammer)
<cjwatson> jibel: you may need to kill the partitioner after the hang as I described in the bug before log entries appear
<cjwatson> oh, heck.  bed or I'll be dead tomorrow.
<jibel> cjwatson, I'm following the path and adding -x in each script. I'm now somewhere in init.d/35dump
<cjwatson> jibel: just do /lib/partman/lib/base.sh, that's sourced by everything that matters.
<cjwatson> no point in doing every script individually.
<cjwatson> I'll look at results tomorrow
<jibel> cjwatson, already done, but nothing useful. It hangs suddenly in the middle of the output with "main-menu[332]: (pro "
<jibel> see you tomorrow
<bdmurray> jibel: you are heading out too?
<jibel> bdmurray, yes I'm a bit tired now. it's 1230AM here
<bdmurray> jibel: okay, is there anything I can help wrt the iso tracker?
<jibel> bdmurray, with the tracker not really, excepted if new builds are out during the night (check on #u-release) and review the untriaged bugs  in file:///home/j-lallement/tmp/buildlist/html/opened.html
<bdmurray> jibel: I that's gonna 404 for me ;-)
<bdmurray> er think
<jibel> bdmurray, are you sure ?
<jibel> bdmurray, try this one then http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/isotesting/natty/opened.html :-)
<jibel> really time to go to bed me think.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-26
<bdmurray> are any of my testing friends around?
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I just ran into a potential error
<bdmurray> with being my testing friend?
<patrickmw> just double checking
<patrickmw> LOL
<bdmurray> patrickmw: if you could confirm bug 770590 that'd be great
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770590 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Canonical Partners software listing is confusingly incomplete (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770590
<patrickmw> bdmurray, ok. checking now
<patrickmw> bdmurray, interesting...
<patrickmw> bdmurray, since I had the parters repo enabled at startup I check if the package displayed, and it did
<patrickmw> then I disabled the partners repo and let the cache update
<patrickmw> searching for "sun-java6" displayed the related package names
<patrickmw> then I re-enabled the repo, let the cache update, and now nothing displays when I search "sun-java6"
<bdmurray> hunh, that sounds related but different
<patrickmw> bdmurray, yeah its no the same, I'm running apt-get update and seeing what happens
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I just tested that on a machine that I've been updating since beta 1.  I just noticed some other odd things with my software-center.  I have a new VM about to finish an install with the most recent image and I'll check again
<patrickmw> bdmurray, with a new install, I enabled the canonical partners repos.  After the cache updated I still couldn't find any of the sun-java6 packages.
<patrickmw> bdmurray, even after restarting USC.
<bdmurray> patrickmw: its in the technical section
<bdmurray> like click show technical stuff towards the bottom
<patrickmw> bdmurray, oh yeah ,thanks.  i'll check this again
<patrickmw> bdmurray, Ive had the tech packages displayed the whole time.
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I've tried following your steps in the bug, but maybe I'm missing something
<patrickmw> on the Other Software tab, I checked the Canonical Partner boxes
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I have all updates enabled except backports
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I updated the ticket.  I wonder if I was opening USC to quickly before it fully closed
<skaet> jibel,  around?
<skaet> Am looking for someone to confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/770256 with the new images.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770256 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Reboots after Wubi install via ubiquity repeatedly ask to uninstall (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<skaet> all,  there's now a fresh set of images on the iso tracker.   If smoke testing reveals any glitches, please flag loudly here and in #ubuntu-release.
<skaet> uijltje - why are you bouncing in and out?   bad connection?
<jibel> chadadavis, hi, bug 770275 is specific to amd64+mac ? I can't reproduce on i386 or amd64
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770275 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer suggests wrong default keyboard for locale (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770275
<chadadavis> This might be related to my last comment on bug 770275
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770275 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer suggests wrong default keyboard for locale (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770275
<chadadavis> jibel, ^
<chadadavis> jibel, yes, sorry, that's they one you were talking about. Yes, doing them in parallel now. They're different.
<jibel> chadadavis, okay, I'm confirming it then, since I've no mac to test it on.
<chadadavis> jibel, I'll do it again on my next round of mac tests to confirm as well
<jibel> chadadavis, k
<jibel> chadadavis, also I've been able to reproduce bug 770253 with german but it doesn't affect every non-english languages.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770253 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Slideshow window larger than the slides with some non-english languages (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770253
<chadadavis> jibel, yeah, I didn't have the problem with French, despite that French also is susceptible to bug 758621
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 758621 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Need translated fallback message in gnome-session (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758621
<chadadavis> Sorry that was wrong, one second ...
<chadadavis> jibel, French also has this bug 628159 though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 628159 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Some ubiquity slideshow titles go (smaller) to a new line (affects: 2) (heat: 27)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628159
<jibel> chadadavis, are you still experiencing it ? I had it a while ago but it seems to be fixed.
<chadadavis> jibel, still having it with German (20110425.2) and I'm pretty sure I had it yesterday with French (don't recall if mac or not). I'll keep an eye out for it and try to reproduce it.
<jibel> Good morning skaet
<skaet> good morning jibel
<jibel> skaet, how was your trip ?
<cjwatson> jibel: OK, I'm in London now and ready to look at this LVM install bug.  Do you have a recipe for me so that I can reproduce it locally?  That's probably easiest.
<skaet> jibel,  heh, it was economy,  'nuf said.  ;)
<jibel> cjwatson, I summarized the setup here http://paste.ubuntu.com/599179/
<jibel> cjwatson, I forgot to mention, create a maverick system with this setup, then boot the system from the natty server iso, it hangs when it starts the partitioner (before the menu is displayed)
<cjwatson> and you said the 'export' bit was the key to reproducing this?
<jibel> cjwatson, yes. without a partition on export, it's fine.
<cjwatson> jibel: right, I was wondering if I needed to bother with the iSCSI bit
<cjwatson> jibel: in fact, presumably the iSCSI export isn't actually running at the time
<cjwatson> so it shouldn't matter
<cjwatson> I didn't even know you *could* create a partition table on an LV
<cjwatson> I mean logically I suppose you must be able to, but ...
 * cjwatson tries
<jibel> cjwatson, I guess it was created from the iscsi client when he installed lucid on this device
<cjwatson> I suppose if you already have a VG it's a rational thing to do
<cjwatson> jibel: OK, reproduced it, excellent
 * cjwatson breaks out slightly bigger hammers
<cjwatson> (strace -f partman)
<cjwatson> RIGHT
<jibel> anyone with an nvidia card and proprietary drivers installed can confirm bug 766995 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 766995 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth is not centered on nVidia with proprietary drivers (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766995
<jibel> chadadavis, about bug 770251, german is only on i386
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770251 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Live CD not localized (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770251
<chadadavis> jibel, is that the case for French too then? Which languages should be on which CDs?
<jibel> chadadavis, french has been removed from all the iso, not enough space. I think the bug is in the documentation since we can't extend the cd to fit them all.
<jibel> chadadavis, when you write "the documentation states that German is supposed to be on the CD." which documentation are you referring to ? do you have the link ?
<chadadavis> jibel, OK, I'll mark it invalid. I must have been thinking of the test descriptions, which are maybe not up to date. Yes, I was also asking you for the same link ;-)
<jibel> chadadavis, I think it's a valid documentation bug.
<davmor2> jibel: I'm on natty amd64 on this nvidia box, the ubuntu logo is out on shutdown but not start up, I'm assuming a kms issue is to blame
<chadadavis> jibel, it seems the bug is that one can choose languages at boot that aren't available on the live CD.
<jibel> chadadavis, right, and only very few parts of the desktop are translated, but the first time you log in after installation, the language-selector must pop up and ask to install the incomplete langpacks
<chadadavis> jibel, is this more of a feature request, to expect that the languages in the boot menu should correspond to what is actually on the live CD? I guess the menu is boot menu is static.
<jibel> chadadavis, in needs discussion, but if you select a language it is used by the installer even if the langpack is not on the ISO. So the installation is localized with the choice you made at boot time.
 * jibel -> lunch
<chadadavis> jibel, right. Makes sense. Thanks.
<jibel> All, we are currently rebuilding alternate and server images.
<hggdh> good morning jibel, how are things going?
<cjwatson> Ubuntu server, Ubuntu alternate, Kubuntu alternate posted
<stgraber> rsyncing ubuntu alternate for LTSP testing (i386 + amd64)
 * pedro_ syncing
<stgraber> that's a lot of jibel ;)
<jibel__> stgraber, sorry about that. My provider is playing with the connection and changing my ip every 2 minutes :/
<cjwatson> Xubuntu alternate posted
<charlie-tca> syncing
<charlie-tca> thank you
<cjwatson> Ubuntu Studio posted
<charlie-tca> both Xubuntu Alternate images failed
<charlie-tca> abiword fails to install
<charlie-tca> skaet, jibel ^ ^ ^
<jibel> charlie-tca, :/
<charlie-tca> first time in a week
<ScottK> charlie-tca: What's the error?
<skaet> charlie-tca, details?
<charlie-tca> packages have unmet dependencies
<jibel> charlie-tca, can you file a report and attach the installer log files please.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> filing now
<skaet> was the prior xubuntu prior alternate ok?
<charlie-tca> checked both 32 and 64bit images first
<jibel> and paste the bug number to #u-release
<charlie-tca> skaet: Ì don't know. I did not get a chance to test the images from last night
<charlie-tca> (less than 10 hours between images)
<cjwatson> sorry, I should have caught this from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/report.html before posting
<charlie-tca> need a bug on it then?
<cjwatson> none of the other images I just posted have uninstallables
<cjwatson> yes, though I'm unsure where
<cjwatson> it's installable from the archive
<charlie-tca> It's worked until now
 * cjwatson takes advantage of office bandwidth
<charlie-tca> bug 771277
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771277 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "packages have unmet dependencies installing Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771277
<charlie-tca> attaching the rest of the logs now
<charlie-tca> muonata herre?
<charlie-tca> I would like to know the test environment being used by muonata; says the images are working
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: the catch-all package for alternate CDs is debian-installer rather than ubiquity, FYI
<charlie-tca> crap
<charlie-tca> I forgot
<cjwatson> reassigned
<charlie-tca> thanks
<cjwatson> (though it's not actually an installer bug, but that'll do for the moment - as I say it's a catch-all)
<charlie-tca> downloading 20110425.3 to check it
<davmor2> jibel: the bluetooth icon is missing from EN_GB installs in system setting
<cjwatson> charlie-tca: you don't need to download the full ISO - it's in report.html
<charlie-tca> oh
<cjwatson>  libabiword-2.8 : Depends: libwv-1.2-3 (>= 1.2.4) but it is not installable
<cjwatson> (having set up chdist)
<cjwatson> wtf, that's in the archive
<cjwatson> Link from /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ftp-universe/pool/universe/w/wv/libwv-1.2-3_1.2.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb to /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/xubuntu/daily/tmp/natty-i386/CD1/pool/universe/w/wv/libwv-1.2-3_1.2.4-2ub
<cjwatson> says the CD build log
<cjwatson> untu3_i386.deb failed: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> -rw-rw-r-- 1 cdimage cdimage 136866 2010-03-07 07:04 /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ftp-universe/pool/universe/w/wv/libwv-1.2-3_1.2.4-2ubuntu3_i386.deb
<bdmurray> what is our evaluation criteria for the serious checkbox on the iso tracker?
<cjwatson> and the target exists too
<cjwatson> I'm just going to rebuild Xubuntu and hope for the best; I can see no reason why that should have faile
<cjwatson> d
<charlie-tca> thank you
 * cjwatson crosses fingers
<ScottK> And then get the wubi fix as an added bonus.
<charlie-tca> wubi is desktop image, fails are alternate images
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I've always wondered that myself
<Samsagax> hi there, anyone tested any laptop?
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I could find anything  on qa.ubuntu.com site about it
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I reported a bug about so we can work on it in the future
<Samsagax> i'm doing that tonight
<patrickmw> s/could/couldn't
<patrickmw> bdmurray, ok cool
<cjwatson> That seems to have worked.  Spooky
<charlie-tca> very
<cjwatson> posted
<charlie-tca> thanks, I will grab it and try again
<jibel> any tester for powerpc ?
<skaet> jibel,  luke yelavitch is signed up for ubuntu desktop.    Is he around?
<skaet> Riddell, jussi - have you been able to start on kubuntu desktop powerpc/32 ?
<jibel> skaet, no he's not. He's UTC+10
<skaet> jibel,  thanks for info on luke.  Will keep an eye out for him later.
<Riddell> skaet: tm_t says he'll do that this European evening
<charlie-tca> looks like xubuntu alternate is okay again.
<jibel> charlie-tca, confirmed
<skaet> Riddell,  thanks.
<patdk-wk> hmm, iscsi tests still failing with same issues
<jibel> Daviey, ^ can you check with patdk-wk what differs from your setup. We need to figure if it fails under specific circumstances or if it's a more global issue with iscsi
<patdk-wk> ya, I tried so many variables in my setup, and it always fails for me
<cjwatson> I wish I could reproduce it
<cjwatson> it worked fine for me, although I didn't have time for more than a straight-through test in my pre-existing setup (iscsitarget in host, install in kvm guest)
<patdk-wk> ya, mine is split over 3 servers, dhcp server, tftp/iscsitarget, and the client
<patdk-wk> I find it strange that disabling open-iscsi makes it all happy though
<cjwatson> Ubuntu desktop, Kubuntu desktop, Xubuntu desktop posted (Wubi fix)
<charlie-tca> thank you
<jibel> for those who want to try, I added support for powerpc, amd64+mac, kubuntu-mobile and armel images to dl-ubuntu-test-iso
<jibel> it is not packaged yet but available from bzr lp:ubuntu-qa-tools
<patrickmw> stgraber, somehow I busted my internal network.  Well, at least I think that's what the problem is.  If your ltsp server's internal network can't connect let me know.  Again, I'm pretty sure I broke it though
<stgraber> patrickmw: I got a working LTSP setup on amd64, testing i386 now
<stgraber> i386 works fine too
<stgraber> ok, I'm done with my usual tests (alternate + edubuntu), will start doing some desktop build testing now
<patrickmw> stgraber, thanks for picking those up :)
<cjwatson> ubuntu headless omap3 posted
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: what image were you using in bug 770349?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770349 in linux (Ubuntu) "live session start muted, a11y installation impossible (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770349
<bdmurray> my live session is not muted now
<charlie-tca> I can reproduce with any image using the right soundcard
<charlie-tca> It is hardware specific
<bdmurray> okay well the title doesn't make that clear
<charlie-tca> It is not related to screen-reader install, it is related to the hardware
<charlie-tca> I can even reproduce it with any release ;-)
<charlie-tca> and it also affects fabio's installations. It is not limited to live cd
<charlie-tca> His sound is always muted on the first boot into a new install.
<charlie-tca> once it is unmuted, it reboots unmuted
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: changed the title to reflect the actual issue
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: I am sorry if I snapped at you about the bug. It took me two days to get all the info out of the reporter
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: oh no problem
<charlie-tca> thanks for looking at it
<stgraber> Ubuntu netbook armel omap3 finished building and is now on the tracker
<astraljava> Hey guys, anyone else see just blinking cursor when booting into encrypted entire disk install, and needing to switch to VT[1-6] and then back to 7 again to see the unlock with the passphrase dialog?
<charlie-tca> both of mine on hardware worked
<astraljava> This is on Ubuntu Studio amd64 iso testing.
<stgraber> encrypted worked fine for me, in a VM though (kvm) so didn't get the nice KMS enabled splash
<astraljava> So I'm looking at filing a bug, then?
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I could use some help with bug 760275
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760275 in Ubuntu Natty (and 2 other projects) "simplified chinese has missing label translations for applets (affects: 1) (heat: 471)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760275
<patrickmw> I would like to create the individual bugs, but I'm not 100% which package all the affected applets are associated to
<patrickmw> bdmurray, the attached pdf should be enough info, but let me know its its not
<patrickmw> bdmurray, the only indicator I'm having trouble with in the one with the envelope
<bdmurray> not inidcator-messages?
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I believe indicator-messages is the the chat bubble
<bdmurray> patrickmw: if you look at bugs at https://launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bugs I think I'm right
<patrickmw> then can you help me find what the chat bubble is?
<bdmurray> can you paste hte pdf link again?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-27
<patrickmw> bug 760275
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760275 in Ubuntu Natty (and 2 other projects) "simplified chinese has missing label translations for applets (affects: 1) (heat: 471)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760275
<bdmurray> patrickmw: indicator-me I think
<patrickmw> bdmurray, ah yes.  thanks for checking
<skaet> jibel,  we're rebuilding the desktops to pick up the new version of WUBI.    No change to the live file system, so it should just be the WUBI tests that need to be rerun.
<jibel> skaet, yes, that's what we were talking about on #u-release.
<skaet> jibel, yup.
<cjwatson> Ubuntu desktop posted - I've confirmed that the only diffs are dists/natty/Release.gpg (just regenerated, Release stayed the same), .disk/info (timestamp), and wubi.exe
<cjwatson> (bug 771517)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771517 in wubi "Natty Wubi install via ubiquity fails saying no such file or directory found (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771517
<cjwatson> Kubuntu desktop posted - likewise confirmed
<cjwatson> Xubuntu desktop posted (Wubi again)
<cjwatson> hopefully that's the last of the respins
<cjwatson> sorry for that delayed posting
<cjwatson> Ubuntu DVD posted; the changes are partman-auto bug 770041 and the Wubi bugs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 770041 in partman-auto (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "partitioner hangs if libparted sees partitions for which device nodes don't exist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770041
<davmor2> cjwatson: I didn't think wubi worked on the dvd as the image is too large did that get fixed?
<cjwatson> dunno
<cjwatson> the partman-auto bug is important in any event I think
<cjwatson> and Kubuntu has the kubuntu-full bug that merits a respin
<patdk-wk> hmm
<jibel> There are a few builds with still uncovered testcases:
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate amd64+mac/powerpc
<jibel> Kubuntu Desktop amd64, mac, powerpc and i386
<jibel> Kubuntu Mobile armel+omap3 and omap4
<jibel> Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 and i386
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop amd64, amd64+mac, i386
<jibel> Ubuntu DVD amd64 and i386
<jibel> Xubuntu Desktop amd64 and i386
<jibel> Feel free to pick one and give it a try
<cjwatson> Kubuntu DVDs posted: changes are fixed partman-auto, new tzdata, installable kubuntu-full, new Wubi (if that matters)
<patrickmw> good morning
<patrickmw> or evening :)
<highvoltage> hello
<patrickmw> hightvoltage, how is edubuntu doing?
<highvoltage> pretty much ready to roll!
<patrickmw> very nice
<highvoltage> (btw topic still mentions 10.04.2 candidate images)
<patrickmw> yeah, I saw that.  I'll get that changed
<patrickmw> jibel, pedro_, are either of you an op in this channel?  highvoltage pointed out the topic is not accurate :)
<pedro_> patrickmw, heh just tried and cannot : -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<pedro_> ara might be able to help though :-)
<pedro_> ara,  ^
<ara> sure
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing 11.04 Final images | Go Natty! | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<patrickmw> ara, thank you!
<pedro_> thanks ara
<highvoltage> Go Natty!
 * pedro_ doing kubuntu dvd
<bdmurray> Is there some iso test I can help with?
<patrickmw> Does any one know what the Frontend and Backend Mythbuntu tests are supposed to validate? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/5671
<bdmurray> patrickmw: Are there different install choices with it?
<tgm4883> patrickmw, installation mostly, verify that the backend packages get installed
<tgm4883> if you have the hardware, the ability to start the backend would be helpful
<patrickmw> tgm4883, I will give it a shot
<tgm4883> Because of the nature of MythTV, if you don't have the hardware to test with it gets a little more difficult
<patrickmw> bdmurray, I don't have the hardware to test any of the incomplete images on the tracker.  Not sure if that's the same case with you
<bdmurray> if its all powerpc, mac, and arm then I don't either
<patrickmw> bdmurray, If I install Natty and I select simplified Chinese when it prompts for your language, will the language pack get fully installed before the user logs in?
<patrickmw> Or does the user still have install the pack using lang support?
<bdmurray> patrickmw: I'm not clear on that works
<davmor2> patrickmw: you're best bet is to ask cjwatson or ev
<patrickmw> davmor2, thanks
<jibel> patrickmw, langpack for zh-hans in on the cd, your session should be localized from the start
<patrickmw> jibel, yeah, that's what I thought
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 15 minutes.
<vladimir33> Hi all! Can someone help me? I was testing ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 when unexpected problem appeared, system tried to send a bug report , but unfortunately I didn't have internet access, so it failed to file a bug. is it possible just to save a report and / or take it out from some folder and send it manually?
<charlie-tca> vladimir33: you can use the procedure herre - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20when%20off-line
<vladimir33> thanks. i've read it already, but how about if you don't know about a reason. it was said something about a modprobe problem. then i managed to find a file like 'sbin???modprobe???'. but i was allowed to open it and investigate it.
<vladimir33> and it doesn't happen twice. resuming after suspend test that bug didn't appear again.
<charlie-tca> I would wait to see if it shows up again, and if not, count it as a one time fail and not report it
<vladimir33> ok. i'll check it.
<njin> hello, can someone look why the tracker show yesterday tests ? (for ubuntu amd64)
<jibel> njin, because we respun the images without a rebuild of the livefs to ship a new version of wubi. excepted wubi, all the other tests are still valid
<njin> jibel: hello dear, today i've started a11y install and it seems going well, at now, i can't understand
<charlie-tca> zsyncing mythbuntu
<charlie-tca> njin: If it works, we are happy
<njin> charlie-tca: i'm worry, missed, one day works other no
<charlie-tca> Yeah, sometimes it goes that way. It might depend on the day, or what is already there, I don't know.
<njin> i'll go to test on another hardware hoping it still working
<charlie-tca> I will settle for 50% working on that
<jibel> charlie-tca, mythbuntu tests have already been done, just the tracker need an update.
<jibel> doing it now
<charlie-tca> Thanks, jibel
<jibel> patrickmw, ^
<njin> jibel: ayy install goes well on the first pc, but yesterday it wasn't working, what i've to do ?
<njin> ayy/a11y
<jibel> is it the problem with the sound being muted ?
<jibel> njin, ^
<njin> lloking for bug number
<jibel> one of the problem with a11y is the reliability of at-spi
<njin> jibel: bug 769591
<jibel> when it get stuck, simply kill at-spi-registryd, it will respawn automatically and will 'fix' the problem in most of the caes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769591 in at-spi (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "many screen reader hangs and buffering during a11y installation (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769591
<jibel> cases
<jibel> yeah, what I said above.
<charlie-tca> yup
<njin> ok, thanks
<jibel> njin, should be better in Oneiric with at-spi2
<njin> Great
<njin> well, i'm going to test on this machine, see you later
 * jibel -> dinner
<njin> well, a11y installation is ok on two different machines!!! but on one orca don't read apport popup
<chadadavis> I see the tracker was not reset after the last rebuild of desktop (today). Is that intentional?
<charlie-tca> chadadavis: yes, the only change was to Wubi
<chadadavis> charlie-tca, great. Thank you.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<patrickmw> jibel, ping
<txomon> hi jibel, can we review the bug 765664
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 765664 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz not working after upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765664
<jibel> patrickmw, pong
<jibel> txomon, sure
<patrickmw> jibel, it appears we have limited hardware to test the remaining ISOs. Other than testing images, is there something people can do to help?
<jibel> patrickmw, yeah but triage is a great activity as well.
<txomon> I upgraded Ubuntu, just as the iso testing guide says, and only with that, (nothing touched), the tab for special effects dissapeared
<txomon> patrickmw: I cant test i386 and 64
<txomon> is there any critical image?
<patrickmw> jibel, could you please post the link to the ISO testing bugs? ;)
<jibel> patrickmw, and also very important is sru verification
 * patdk-wk still would love to know why his iscsi isn't working :)
<jibel> there is a list of pending sru here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<jibel> patrickmw, SRUs in natty-proposed can already be tested with the current candidates
<jibel> txomon, I thought I added a comment after your reply to the bug report but apparently I didn't.
<jibel> txomon, you can configure compiz with ccsm, is it installed on your system ?
<txomon> nope...
<txomon> im going to upgrade another 64x computer
<txomon> and I hope it works for this one now
<jibel> txomon, then when you click on the top right power button there is an item 'system settings' in the menu
<jibel> and in the system settings there is a CompizConfig setting manager or something approaching.
<txomon> ok
<jibel> patrickmw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.tag=iso-testing+natty&field.tags_combinator=ALL&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.
<jibel> used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<jibel> :-)
<jibel> sorry
<txomon> xD
<jibel> in lp it means new/undecided in Ubuntu with tags iso-testing and natty
<txomon> jibel: is there any way to upgrade from 10.04 directly to 11.04?
<patdk-wk> sure
<patdk-wk> supported? nope
<jibel> txomon, no, you can upgrade from LTS to LTS or N to N+1
<txomon> oki
<jibel> patdk-wk, can your iscsi setup be created with VMs only ? I can try to replicate it but my knowledge of iscsi setup is close to void.
<txomon> ubuntu 11.04 is going to be released in 2 hrs?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu 11.04 will be released on April 28, normally before the end of the day UTC timezone
<txomon> so there is no official hour?
<Patrickdk> jibel, I would assume so
<Patrickdk> one vm with dhcp + tftp + iscsitarget
<Patrickdk> and the other just an plain blank install
<Patrickdk> I need to test it out here sometime, if I have a moment
<Patrickdk> ok, downloading iso
<Patrickdk> will be able to test later tonight I hope
<cjwatson> jibel: so, our fix for bug 771517 has been checked out OK by Erick.  Are you OK with me posting that new version to the tracker?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 771517 in wubi "Natty Wubi install via ubiquity fails saying no such file or directory found (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771517
<jibel> cjwatson, that's good news, go ahead and post it to the tracker.
<cjwatson> ok, great
<skaet> :)
<jibel> I repartition a system again to be able to test it.
<jibel> that's great to change the system configuration to fit the software requirements ;-)
<cjwatson> pposted
<cjwatson> *posted (argh, keyboard)
<cjwatson> please carry over old tests as appropriate
<pace_t_zulu> i'm testing the "Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac (20110427)" iso ... doing the live session test case... and i get the message "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" ... anyone have any ideas
<pace_t_zulu> the hardware is MacBook Pro 8,2 (Thunderbolt)
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, is this the first ISO from natty that you've tested?
<chadadavis> I mean, did you have this problem with the beta as well?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: first live iso test i've done with natty
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: been running natty in a VM since the toolchain rolled out last fall
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: plus this is new hardware... with the added twist of the +mac iso
<chadadavis> I've been testing on a MBP6,2 but haven't had a problem starting the live CD.
<chadadavis> Do you get the same thing with e.g. kbuntu or the alternate CD ?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu : ^
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: only tried natty-desktop-amd64+mac.iso so far
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: you think natty-desktop-amd64.iso may be better?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, I can tell you that doesn't boot a MBP6,2. I'd be surprised if it boots your 8,2
<chadadavis> But I don't know what changes may have been made. Maybe it's worth a try, as long as the Mac ISO is not booting for you. Did you verify the md5sum of the downloaded ISO, just to be sure.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: which one... the standard iso or the +mac iso?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: i will verify now
<chadadavis> My MBP6,2 will only boot with the Mac ISO, it does not boot with the amd64 iso.
<chadadavis> But, you can try it with the other ISO. Though, I'll be surprised if it boots.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: funny story... new iso just landed
<pace_t_zulu> 20110427.1 just landed
<chadadavis> I don't believe the Mac ISO has changed, my timestamp is the same as the previous.
<cjwatson> jibel: can you let tiaz know when Ubuntu desktop amd64/i386 testing is complete, so that he can deal with CDN mirroring of the release images?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-28
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: would your recomment going with natty-desktop-amd64.iso rather than natty-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: and have you managed to boot from usb on your apple hardware... my understanding is that it is not possible
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, right, the USB boot will not work, usb-creator will need some changes for that to become possible.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: not even with unetbootin
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu unfortunately not, nor if you image a partition on the hard drive with the CD image.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: so which iso do you recommend i burn from?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: based on your experience with your mbp6,2 ?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu I resync'd and reburn'd the 0427.1 and it appears to be working on the MBP6,2.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: ty ... i'll try that now
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, right. But I don't imagine that much as changed since MBP6,2 regarding booting. Especially if you cannot boot from USB either.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: well if we know it works for you but not me - then we know it's a hardware change that happened betwee 6,2 and 8,2 ... right?
<chadadavis> Try the newest 0427.1 again, and verify the md5sum and burn it slowly. If you like, you can also try the amd64 (non-mac) image. It would be interesting if that worked. I'm not clear on the details of the differences in the mac image.
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu I would also try the alternate CD
<chadadavis> for Mac, I mean.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: i'll have to wait till i get home for the other images.... the connection is dog slow... opendns
<pace_t_zulu> content servers resolve to a west coast geographic location... but i'm east coast
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: is live mode available on the alternate cd?
<chadadavis> OK, please let me know if you have any luck with the other images.
<chadadavis> No, the alternate is the text-mode installer.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: will definitely keep you posted
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: that's what i thought... don't think i'm ready to commit to an install
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: but i do at least want to help with the hardware testing at the very least
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, but it will at least let us know if the MBP8,2 can boot the CD, which is important to figure out.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: exactly
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: especially given the fact that there aren't many mbp8,2s out there yet... not as many as there will be
<chadadavis> Very true.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: that's really my only motivation here... should have probably gotten involved a couple weeks ago
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: rebooting now...
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, well, if it's not booting, there will most likely need to be an update in the next few days or weeks, so your help will be appreciated.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: yea... but any will updates after the final iso ever make it into an iso?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: i know they could make it into an iso point release on an LTS...
<pace_t_zulu> got splash... but i had that before...
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu don't know about that. If the issue is with the ISO itself, that's another issue.
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, at what point does the error occur then?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: yea... what i'm talking about is a user who wants to take the live ISO for a spin... but this bug would make them SOL
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: same problem...
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: i get the splash screen
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: then i get 2 lines of a BusyBox message...
<pace_t_zulu> then i get that same message
<pace_t_zulu> "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, with the live CD, you saw the accessibility icon (keyboard) at the bottom first?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: yes
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: any suggestions for an alternative.... or method to dump a log containing the error message?
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps booting with other options?
<chadadavis> If you can to the boot menu, some of the options might make a difference, but I'd be guessing here. I'd try to disable acpi first, but otherwise I'm not sure.
<pace_t_zulu> this looks like the issue in question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458341
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: seems like booting with a usb drive connected in is a workaround....
<chadadavis> Yes, I just saw that as well. Give it a try.
<pace_t_zulu> it boots into unity
<pace_t_zulu> but there are serious graphics issues... seems like it keeps switching between the integrated and discreet gpu (maybe) .... but something serious with unity
<pace_t_zulu> but that original issue does have a workaround
<chadadavis> That's great. It's a start.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: agreed
<chadadavis> What do you mean about graphics switching? How can you tell if it's switching modes?
<pace_t_zulu> well i'm assuming that on the basis the the screen goes blank then comes back every few seconds... obviously i need to look deeper into it - but that was pure speculation
<pace_t_zulu> anyway... i'll be afk for a bit... but very available tonight
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu try using the nomodeset option and see if that makes a difference (F6 on boot)
<chadadavis> It's 2am here, I have to do more tests in the morning, but let me know how it goes. We should get a note in the release notes regarding MBP8,x series issues. Also have a look at the Ubuntu wiki in case there are tips there, though mostly for older machines.
<pace_t_zulu> well the lack of a wireless driver is a deal breaker on a laptop
<pace_t_zulu> ubuntu live disc does not work on macbook pro 8,2
<jibel> primes2h, ping
<primes2h> jibel: pong
<primes2h> Hi jibel
<jibel> Hey primes2h , how are things ?
<primes2h> jibel: not too bad, thanks :-) you?
<jibel> Fine, thanks.
<jibel> There are tests for i386 and amd64 on the laptop tracker and was wondering if you'll add mac too ?
<primes2h> jibel: sure we can, no problem at all. In that case we have to work out the download path I suppose, btw
<jibel> primes2h, that's a detail :-)
<primes2h> jibel: sure ;-)
<primes2h> jibel: just a note, you mean adding new testcases or support  architecture for old mac?
<jibel> primes2h, there's currently 2 products Ubuntu Desktop i386/amd64 and I mean adding Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac
<primes2h> jibel: ah, I get it. np, just add a new product to the tracker then.
<primes2h> jibel: about testcase, there is already one mac specific (trackpad), more can be added if necessary.
<primes2h> jibel: btw, I see that last patch has not landed in the tracker yet
<jibel> primes2h, no not yet, I was busy with testing and didn't want to touch the tracker on the release week.
<jibel> I'll request an update after the release.
<primes2h> jibel: np, I was asking you this just because it fixes a very visible bug
<primes2h> jibel: after the release will be fine
<jibel> primes2h, I'm sorry, but the risk is too high to break something this week.
<primes2h> jibel: I agree :-)
<primes2h> jibel: btw, I was wrong, it wasn't the last patch (logo), I was talking about the patch before, it's already been merged but not applied, but I think you understood what I meant. ;-)
<jibel> primes2h, sure, I understand that you mean I'm late ;-)
<primes2h> jibel: no, I mean I'm sure you understood what patch I was talking about, I would never say that ;-)
<jibel> j/k
<ara> hey jibel, happy release day :)
<ara> jibel, how is everything going?
<jibel> Good morning ara, happy release day indeed :-)
<jibel> everything's fine, what about you ?
<ara> jibel, good thanks :)
<ara> jibel, looking forward to UDS to see you guys again
<jibel> ara, yeah, I can't wait to see you there.
<cprofitt> Happy Release Day Everyone!!
<skaet> Thank you very much to everyone who helped with the testing of Natty!
<pedro_> anybody with a raid1 and a natty installation? we'd love to have some help verifying bug 761971
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 761971 in mdadm (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "no notification that one of the disks has been disconnected in a raid 1 configurtion (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761971
<primes2h1> jibel: btw, Italian Team greatly beats Texas in testing. ;-) Happy release day!
<skaet> Thanks to chadadavis, charlie-tca, hggdh, Riddell, jamespage, jibel, njin, Lance, jdstrand, stgraber, patrickmw, muonata, pedro_, uComputer, GrueMaster, TheMuso, Claudinux, highvoltage, Alessio Grosso Sgarrillo, pgraner, bdmurray, fader_, ScottK, PatrickDK, Mocchi, cyphermox, xdatap1, ara, PaoloRotolo, NightSilente, wobblybob, alo21, gjditchfield, Letozaf_, homitsu, guillemhs, AstralJava, bennachie, Fly82, val, Irihapeti, Shnatsel, nobuto, JanRathm
<skaet> ann, starslights, bcbc, freefly, totopalma, primes2h, pitti, ScottL, ptn107, SpamapS, smoser, bambi, apw, bluesscream, chrigu, Tm_T, asasoft, davmor2, pace_t_zulu, Roberto Sbragia, MarcoBuono, kidsodateless, txomon and cpatrick08 for testing the ISOs.  The images would not be able to go out today without your efforts!
<stgraber> that's a pretty long list!
<chadadavis> :-) And thanks to skaet too
<stgraber> and thanks skaet for the great release management!
<hggdh> and, hopefully, it will grow :-)
<skaet> yeah!  the participation was great!!   Thank you so much!
<pedro_> skaet, and thanks to you as well! great release!
<fader_> skaet: Thank *you*!
<cyphermox> skaet, thanks! \o/
<jibel> Thanks you all \o/
<patdk-wk> my iscsi tests last night failed :(
<patdk-wk> cause my server refused to serve up iscsi targets :(
<patdk-wk> it was very strange
<patdk-wk> but that server at my house needs a reinstall very badly
<patdk-wk> but then, last week I ordered a bunch of new hardware for my house, so should be nice, installing a fc san in my house
<patdk-wk> so I'll have to build up a new iscsi server with that
<pace_t_zulu> skaet: cheers
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: ping
<chadadavis> Hi pace_t_zulu. How did it go on the Mac yesterday?
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: got the macbook pro 8,2 to boot from the live cd when i attached a usb stick
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: and i managed to boot the macbook 4,1 directly from a usb stick - no optical disk
<chadadavis> Could you file a bug report in launchpad for that.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: for what?
<chadadavis> For the booting on 8,2 I mean.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: i added myself to the existing bug report
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: here's the report i got on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/543875
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543875 in casper (Ubuntu) "unable to find a medium containing a live file system (affects: 11) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: and you've seen this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/5756/1066
<chadadavis> Great. Thanks.
<chadadavis> Did you make progress on the video driver issue?
<chadadavis> Did you try the current fglrx?
<chadadavis> I assume you have the free radeon driver by default.
<chadadavis> It is a Radeon card in your MBP8,2 right?
<jibel> pace_t_zulu, you'd better file a new bug because your hardware is different from the reporter's hw and the same symptoms can have different root causes. Also, the devs will mark it as duplicate if it is.
<astraljava> Yeah thanks skaet as well!
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: yea, radeon
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu did you try the fglrx driver, the new one works well with my HD 5650
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: graphics don't seem to be an issue... that behavior i described yesterday has not recurred
<pace_t_zulu> jibel: and cues as to what i should title the bug to get it notices?
<pace_t_zulu> s/notices/noticed
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: what procedure do you go through to test it (keep in mind i'm still working from live mode)
<pace_t_zulu> i may take the time this weekend to partition my hdd to do a proper install
<pace_t_zulu> because it seems like there is a lot of ways i can contribute - given the hardware i have access to
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu: The live test description is quite simple, you mabe saw it linked from the test page. It's mostly booting and shutting down, also testing persistent storage mode with a USB stick.
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, but given your complicated USB scenario, the persistent mode is probably less interesting than figuring the boot out.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: yea... but wouldn't persistence offer more tools for debugging the boot issue out... in terms of having a log
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, installing next to Mac OS is quite safe (I'm doing it again as we speak). The most useful tests, I think, would be just using the hardware, camera, mic, wifi, power management, etc.
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, you can probably get wifi access in the live session, if the same broadcom driver works on 8,2, then you can save any files over the network. Also if you have a second USB port, which I guess you do, you can also save files on a second USB stick.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: i have done an ubuntu install next to mac os x with my macbook 4,1 ... maverick install
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: my understanding is that wifi is unsupported on these new macbook pros
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, you can also go through the existing bug, search 'macbook' or 'macbookpro' and see which apply and which don't.
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, updating the wiki with some of this might be nice as well. I was going to do that for 6,2, since there are few things that now work in Natty final that weren't working at the beginning.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: you going to be around today?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, yes, I will
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: k... my touch base with you to on the bug filing... make sure i file it so that it gets noticed by the right folks
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, that's an art I would also like to master better. PS there's also a bug tag 'macbookpro', might be useful to search what's already been reported.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: thanks for the heads up on the macbookpro bug tag
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: i reckon we could work together to really improve support for apple hardware
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: you on the "Mactel Support Community" on launchpad?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, no, I'm just testing at the moment. But I'm keeping an eye on it.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: you should go ahead and join... you'd be an asset
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, sorry, I thought you mean the team, not the community.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: you maintain any of the community documentation for apple hardware on the wiki?
<chadadavis> Yes, now I'm on the list. Not at the moment, but I'm planning to update the Natty on 6,2 page soon.
<chadadavis> Collecting details and so on now.
<pace_t_zulu> cool
<primes2h1> Hello manjo.
<manjo> primes2h1, NUQNEH!
<manjo> :)
<primes2h1> manjo: maj, tlhIngan maH! :-)
<primes2h1> :p
<manjo> heh
<manjo> wassap ?
<primes2h1> manjo: One day I would like to talk with you about this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelCompatibilityTesting
<primes2h1> manjo: It would be really nice to use it for the Laptop Project.
<primes2h1> manjo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<manjo> primes2h1, yeah it was written with that intention .... almost a checkbox replacement .. something that is simpler and manageable
<manjo> its just a bunch of shell scripts using dialog to draw the windows button etc .. you can almost replace dialog with xdialog and get pretty buttons etc if you want
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: k... gonna file the "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: any suggestions as to what packages to identify... i assume casper
<primes2h1> manjo: yes, it seems to be, next days I'll give it a try..
<manjo> primes2h1, I will be glad to help ... just ping me if you find it useful
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, maybe initramfs-tools
<chadadavis> But I'm guessing.
<primes2h1> manjo: sure I will.
<primes2h1> manjo: thank you very much!
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, I'm just searching LP for related issues, and that seems like a good bet. Also, I would do it via: 'ubuntu-bug initramfs-tools' so that the versions, etc get picked up and added to the report.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: is 'ubuntu-bug' a command line utility?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, it may belong to kernel, but hopefully someone will redirect it accordingly.
<manjo> primes2h1, I think the right place to get it is from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/kteam-tools ... I think someone else maintains it now
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, yes and it will query the version of eg initramfs-tools and add necessary info to the bug report, i.e. natty, which versions, etc.
<manjo> primes2h1, you can compare both versions and see which is newer ...
<primes2h1> manjo: ah, don't you mantain it anymore?
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, ubuntu-bug will finally open a browser, where you can add comments and the 'macbookpro' tag to your bug report.
<manjo> primes2h1, I wrote it and did a bunch of work... now it works and so it lives happily in the kteam-tools repo which is maintained by someone else other than me ...
<manjo> primes2h1, but I will be willing to help if you need me
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know how to mount a usb stick from the BusyBox environment?
<primes2h1> manjo: Tha't nice, thanks a lot. :-)
<manjo> primes2h1, I am heading out to grab some lunch ... ping me later next week in case you find it useful for your testing efforts
<pace_t_zulu> done....
<primes2h1> manjo: ok, have a good lunch. :-)
<primes2h1> manjo: your pc say it manjo@hungry LOL
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: so these are all the "macbookpro" tagged bugs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=macbookpro
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, you'd have better coverage with text search for macbook, but it might be usefuly to add that tag to new bugs.
<chadadavis> pace_t_zulu, also the mactel support project doesn't have any open bugs, though you can assign bugs to that project, as there are about 500 hits when you search for macbook.
<pace_t_zulu> chadadavis: cool... thanks
 * Patrickdk wonders if ietd just doesn't work with bonding
#ubuntu-testing 2011-04-29
<Patrickdk> hmm
<Bronz> Hey guys; I'm trying to install the new 11.04, but I get a problem, and #ubuntu is too busy to get any attention. I'll ask my question here, hopefully someone has ideas:
<Bronz> I just downloaded 11.04 and tried to run it, but the graphical environment would fail to load. I'd get the "ubuntu" splash screen (with the progressive dots), then blink to a garbage screen of static, and the computer would freeze. I have a run-of-the-mill 2Ghz AMD machine, my video card is an NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, 256Mb... If I can get it to boot the graphical environment, I should be fine.
<ousmanes> hi all did someone have huge amount of wakeups whit powertop
<ousmanes> it's about 1072 wakeups interval10second
<txomon> hello, how can someone post a bug about gnome-power-manager?
<txomon> jibel, ubuntu-bug can't report gnome bugs, can it?
<jibel> txomon, did you tried to run: ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager ?
<txomon> yes
<txomon> non-genuine packet
<txomon> (gnome3)
<jibel> txomon, ubuntu-bug can't report bug for package that are not from the official archive.
<jibel> txomon, in this case you can use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+filebug and attach all the relevant information.
<txomon> ty
<jibel> also attach the output of apt-cache policy gnome-power-manager and all the relevant information.
<jibel> only file the type of bug if gnome-power-manager is from the archive otherwise it will be invalid.
<jibel> txomon, you can ask on #ubuntu-bugs for help with filing and triaging bugs.
<txomon> thank you!
<txomon> join #ubuntu-bugs
<jibel> primes2h, ping
<jibel> primes2h, can I replace Natty Beta 2 with Natty Final on the laptop tracker ?
<primes2h> Hey jibel, yes, I had to ask you about that. Thank you.
<primes2h> jibel: thanks. :-)
<jibel> primes2h, you're welcome
<patrickmw> jibel, bug 772320
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 772320 in gally (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "Gally needs to be rebuild with kdebindings 4:4.6.2b-0ubuntu1.1 (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772320
<patrickmw> would we expect the package to be available in natty-proposed by now?  I can see it when I run radmison, but it doesn't seem to be downloading it into cache to update it
 * jibel looking
<sbeattie> patrickmw: my understanding is the mirroring processes from launchpad to archive/security.ubuntu.com are seriously slammed right now.
 * jibel still waiting for the mirror to respond... 16Kb/s ...
 * sbeattie pubished a php5 update about 9 hours ago that hasn't shown up on the mirrors, normally they show up within 2 hours or so.
<patrickmw> sbeattie, ah ha.  that would explain the backlog then.  thanks
<patrickmw> jibel ^
<jibel> patrickmw, I agree with sbeattie the package is built and available but not synced to your mirror.
<jibel> patrickmw, you can download it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gally_0.5.1-1build1_all.deb
<patrickmw> jibel, k, will do
<jibel> patrickmw, it will be slow for the next few days due to users upgrading to natty
<patdk-wk> jibel, I setup a new install of lucid, setup dhcp,tftp,iscsi target on it, and still had same iscsi issues
<jibel> patdk-wk, I didn't had time to setup a test environment. I need to replicate it to help cjwatson in investigating the issue. I'll wok on it early next week.
<patdk-wk> just posted my configs to bug#728088
<patdk-wk> I've replicated my enviroment 3 times now :)
<jibel> which is good, and means that we need to find out the missing bit to replicate.
<patdk-wk> my tests never used kvm
<patdk-wk> and where always done with multible machines
<patdk-wk> as that shouldn't make a different, dunno :)
<patdk-wk> that is the only known difference that I know of between his and mine
<jibel> patdk-wk, I'll try on real hw and see if it makes a difference.
<txomon> is there any documentation program (organisation, entity, group, whatever) that documents kernel options?
<txomon> I mean documentation for makemenuconfig
<txomon> uops sry
<patrickmw> jibel, bug 771804
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 771804 in pithos (Debian) (and 9 other projects) "Need v30 protocol/keys -- "Pandora does not support your client version" (affects: 39) (dups: 2) (heat: 166)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771804
<patrickmw> this bug affects multiple projects and is marked  Fix Committed for Marerick and Natty.
<patrickmw> In addition, pithos is also affected and Fix Committed.
<patrickmw> Does the verification-needed apply to all?
<jibel> patrickmw, it's "fix committed" in natty and maverick because it needs verification in natty and maverick and the fix in not release to -updates.
<patrickmw> jibel, thanks.  bdmurray was able to explain it to me
<jibel> if the bug affects more than one release and the fix is verified for only 1 release, it is not a problem. It will be published to the release it has been verified.
<jibel> ok
<jibel> patrickmw, you must pay attention to status of the development task which must be set to 'fix released'
<jibel> patrickmw, we can't push to -updates a fix that is not already available in the development release to avoid regressions
<jibel> but in this particular case, since oneiric just opened today, the fix can't be there.
<jibel> patrickmw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/PerformingSRUVerification
<jibel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
#ubuntu-testing 2011-05-01
<patrickmw> anyone testing tonight?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-23
<jibel> stgraber, bug 986806 sometimes after on first boot after an installation with encrypted swapped, swap is not ready when mountall starts and the is a prompt to wait or skipped. maybe the guy skipped it ?
<stgraber> jibel: oh, I don't remember seeing this, but I'm testing on SSD. That could explain it indeed.
<stgraber> jibel: hopefully with all the files I asked, it should be trivial to see that he did that (between fstab, crypttab and /var/log/upstart)
<stgraber> jibel: do you want me to take the LTSP tests on Alternate? I'm not busy at the moment (waiting for Edubuntu)
<jibel> stgraber, that'd be great yes, I'll start with Mac then.
<skaet> We're going to be respinning the alternate and server images to pick up a fix,  since not much testing,  just disabled to wait for revised versions in 2 hours.
<balloons> yea -- my upgrade to precise on the netbook didn't blow up like it did during beta :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-24
<smp4488> im trying to run the checkbox-app-testing but im getting no package found
<smp4488> i have added the ppa
<smp4488> im on an omap3 beagleboard xm using the precise daily image
<smp4488> looks like checkbox-gtk was what i was looking for
<kanliot> is the usb-creator-gtk in precise still creating unbootable images?
<bdmurray> jibel: is there a different bug for bug 987418 failing to boot?
<jibel> bdmurray, no, I'll file another one.
<bdmurray> jibel: great, I think they should be tracked separately
<jibel> bdmurray, I filed bug 987927
<astraljava> balloons: Is it so that the images which don't have necessary reports submitted won't be released on Thursday?
<balloons> astraljava, what do you mean?
<astraljava> balloons: At least it used to be that if images didn't receive enough testing, indicated by reports submitted to ISO tracker, they were not consider fit for release. I presume that's still the case, or have I misuderstood something?
<balloons> astraljava, ahh yes
<balloons> If the release team doesn't feel testing has ocurred, they wouldn't release
<balloons> I don't see that as happening, but I don't speak for them ;-)
<astraljava> Well it might for some flavors which don't get that big of a participation testing-wise from the community. Which is why I want to scare the users a bit by throwing this sort of an ultimatum into an email to the mailing lists. :)
<astraljava> Thanks for confirming!
<MaskedEnigma> So I hear it is Iso testing time?
<balloons> ahh MaskedEngima left :-(
<balloons> astraljava, haha.. scaring people.. but yes, lts is a big deal just like a release.. things have to be tested to be released :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-25
<Hobbsee> wow, either I can't read the ISO tracker properly, or not many people are testing images
<Hobbsee> What most needs testing?
<Hobbsee> or should I wait for a later daily image?
<astraljava> balloons: Yes of course. And it seems my scare letter worked, while I was sleeping, everything got tested. Except wubi, but it's hard to do anything about when you don't have access to Windows.
<astraljava> balloons: Call for help; Xubuntu needs someone to help with Wubi testing. Can you assist in this in any way?
<apw> hggdh, yo ... pete asked me to spin some day-0 equivalte test kernels for you to get some early testing : http://people.canonical.com/~apw/day-0-precise/
<apw> hggdh, these are updated to match what leann uploaded
<rbasak> gema: is ARM testing unification on the cards for Q? Wondering if we need a blueprint on that. We need to sync, anyway.
<gema> rbasak: let me talk to you in an hour or so
<gema> it should be the uath blueprint
<gema> the right one for that
<rbasak> ok, np
<hggdh> apw k, will run them, thank you
<phillw> skaet: / balloons a quick ping :)
<skaet> phillw, pong?
<phillw> hi skaet could you please check that http://thesii.org/precise-alternate-amd64.iso actually starts the download for me please?
<skaet> yup,  its starts.
<skaet> downloading now.
<phillw> I need to ensure permissions and soft-links on the server are correct :)
<phillw> excellent :D
<skaet> np
<phillw> I'll get the rest installed, then it's just a quick zsync at release :)
<jibel> stgraber, bug 988303 is it the same then with the French layout ?
<stgraber> jibel: that description is barely readable and it's on Kubuntu, so no idea
<gema> rbasak: are you there?
<rbasak> gema: yes
<rbasak> gema: I've got a few minutes - I've a call at 1530
<gema> rbasak: ack
<phillw> hi skaet sorry to bother you again at a mad busy time, but I'm trying to get as much prep work on our wiki done as possible. Will the release images be at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ ? Or should I prep the links up for a different URL?
<skaet> phillw,  the ReleaseNotes pages for lubuntu has the path I expect them to land in.
<skaet> will be confirming all the paths later tonight (UK time)
<phillw> thanks, I'll go check.
<skaet> :)
<phillw> okies - I'll have to task that to one of the other wiki team. It's already 21:08 here :)
<skaet> jibel, gema - we're going forward with the respins of the amd64 images to pick up the multiarch fix.
<jibel> skaet, ack
<skaet> Please check that the fix is in place,  and then just spot test a couple of other cases as sanity check.   No need to do full retest.  We've got the full set of results, and this shoulb be limited scope impact.
<skaet> Thanks jibel.  :)
<jibel> skaet, is bug 899001 the fix we want to verify with the rebuild ?
<skaet> jibel,  bug: 987383 and bug 899011 were the ones to verify
<jibel> astraljava, I had some spare cycles and verified wubi on xubuntu
<jibel> balloons, we need testers to recheck amd64
<ersi> the iso? or wubi?
<ersi> and, anything in perticular on the amd64 ones?
<phillw> jibel: I see no new builds on iso-tracker?
<jibel> phillw, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds
<jibel> this was a respin to fix bug 899001 - gst-install wants to install i386-version of codec packages on amd64
<jibel> ersi, ^
<phillw> jibel: that's where I'm at, however I'm not on the best i/net connection in the world :)
<jibel> phillw, np :)
<phillw> jibel: just the ubuntu ones dated 25th?
<jibel> xubuntu and ubuntu studio need help, other flavors that were rebuilt have been tested already
<phillw> jibel: so, 25th dated for xubuntu & ubuntu-studio .. the lubuntu testers could feasibly test xubuntu, not sure about studio. But I will email the team and ask if they can help out.
<cking> just hit a bug doing OEM installation, 64 bit, bug 988517
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-26
<astraljava> jibel: Thanks! I tested Ubuntu Studio amd64, and it seems to play mp4 videos in firefox out-of-the-box.
<astraljava> I'll test Xubuntu now.
<stgraber> ...
<stgraber> my bad, fixing
<stgraber> the cronjob doesn't know about Final
<phillw> skaet: can I safely zsync up the secondary server for lubuntu images yet, pending your final okay?
<tgm4883> who should I talk to about torrents being broken?
<tgm4883> specifically for mythbuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso	
<tgm4883> looks like it's missing completely from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Dan-The-Man> are there downloadable builds of 12.10 yet?
<czajkowski> .part
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-27
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is released! | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<moah> hello #ubuntu, I have one problem: i got a new notebook and installed 12.04 on it. then I wanted to run the "ubuntu friendly" test on it, but failed for some reason, and it got submitted anyway, so there is now a bad result for that notebook in the database. I can not delete that wrong test and it wont let me submit repeated tests, any idea how to fix that problem?
<wylde> moah, if no one is alive in here you could possibly get a response quickly using the mailing list too :) There's a link to the mailing list here >> http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<moah> wylde, thanks again. ;)
<wylde> moah: np :)
<roadmr> moah: hello, I can help with Ubuntu Friendly
<roadmr> moah: you should be able to remove the data files (remove or rename the whole .cache/checkbox directory) and rerun the tests
<roadmr> moah: if it fails again on the same test, I'd appreciate if you file a bug about the test that's failing
<roadmr> moah: which one is it, by the way?
<moah> just a second.
<roadmr> moah: thanks :)
<moah> https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/Hewlett-Packard/HP%20635%20Notebook%20PC/i:BZA:HQp:KHi:BEG:D8l:BFCp:h:B5G:BWJ:BFC/
<moah> you can safely remove this from the DB, it results from an aborted test.
<roadmr> moah: hm, there's no easy way to remove them from the database, but if you retest and resubmit it will overwrite this bad submission
<roadmr> moah: I'll ask if it's possible to remove it anyway
<moah> I'm retesting right now, so i'll tell you if it worked.
<moah> (it would be a shame if a 1-star review stays for a notebook where everything "just works" out of the box.)
<moah> (or everything i tested)
<roadmr> moah: sure, let me know, I may be out (lunch!) but I'll be back in a short while
<roadmr> moah: and yes, we're interested in getting good ratings for systems that work well :)
<moah> guten appetit.
<moah> okay, I've now deleted .cache/checkbox and then reran the test suite, clicked "submit", but nothing got submitted.
<roadmr> moah: ?!
<roadmr> moah: results take about an hour to appear in friendly.ubuntu.com
<moah> an hour?!?
<moah> ok, but that doesnt explain why the tests i similarly submitted yesterday didnt appear.
<roadmr> moah: yes, well they get uploaded to launchpad.net and from there they get processed into friendly, the processing task runs once each hour
<moah> okay, I'Ll check back later then whether it worked.
<moah> I assumed they appear immediately because the aborted test appeared immediately.
<roadmr> moah: hmm maybe you submitted right before the processing task ran, that would have given the illusion of fast processing :)
<moah> probably i sent it right before the processing ran.
<moah> yep.
<moah> maybe a notice should be somwhere (for impatient people like me) that the results wont appear immediately.
<roadmr> sure, sounds like a good idea! thanks for the suggestion
<moah> also, the yes-no-question on whether to skip a test does not use translated/localized yes and no, but english ones.
<roadmr> moah: yes, that's a known problem, there's a bug filed about it but we haven't gotten around to fixing it yet :/
<czajkowski> .c
<moah> roadmr: it of course also can be that the submitted 1-star test is correct, i.e. that something doesnt work, as the page says (memory, hard disk), that would then be an error in the test itself?
<roadmr> moah: well if you know things work, we'd consider that a bug in the test itself, yes
<roadmr> moah: you can look at the test report using firefox:
<roadmr> moah: firefox .cache/checkbox/submission.xml
<roadmr> you should see some more detail about why a test failed
<moah> roadmr: i have "memory/info" failed because: "Meminfo total xyz kB, DMI total xyz kB, Accuracy: xy, Memory totals not close enough", whyt does that hint at?
<roadmr> moah can you give me detail on the actual numbers? it may be that you're running a kernel that doesn't see all of your memory
<moah> camera, although tested and working, fails because "job requirement not met: package.name == xawtv
<roadmr> moah: what the test does is get the total installed memory amount as reported by DMI, and compare that to what the kernel is seeing, if there's too big a difference it fails
<roadmr> moah: as for the camera, apt-get install xawtv and it should run, sorry about that one, it's a sucky dependency that we need to remove at some point :/
<moah> Meminfo total: 3641428 kB, DMI total: 4096000 kB, Accuracy 88.00
<roadmr> so you have 4 GB installed, right?
<moah> yep.
<roadmr> moah: could I trouble you to file a bug about that? ubuntu-bug checkbox, and please post this same text and if possible attach /var/log/dmesg, so we can see where the rest of the memory is going
<roadmr> moah: we may have to lower the threshold a bit, it may be that some memory is being taken by the video card but with this info we should be able to determine what's happening
<moah> no prob, as long as everything is "working" from a users pov, and for me it is, the test shouldnt fail like that.
<roadmr> moah: yes, I agree, that's why I think it's a bug :)
<roadmr> moah: yes, the current threshold is that memory seen by the kernel has to be within 90% of the installed total
<moah> roadmr: how do I check whether the bug was successfully sent?
<roadmr> moah: when you used ubuntu-bug checkbox, it should have popped up a browser window asking you for more details, did it?
 * roadmr looks at checkbox bug reports to verify
<roadmr> moah: I have no reports from today, the last one I have is from yesterday
<moah> okay, so it requires an launchpad-account to submit, i paused at that point.
<roadmr> moah: oh yes, that's a requirement :(
#ubuntu-testing 2012-04-28
<[-x-]_> excuse me!who can help me? why unetbootin can`t boot ubuntu 12.04???
